# Watch Dogs Ultra System Requirements Released



## Devon68 (Apr 14, 2014)

Well didn't even hope I will be able to max it, but happy I will be able to play it.
http://www.game-debate.com/news/?ne...Watch Dogs Ultra System Requirements Released

The trailer released last week:









The trailer released last week was recorded on a PC sporting an Intel i7-3930K and a GeForce GTX Titan, but you won’t quite need this much firepower under the hood to hit the Ultra Watch Dogs requirements. Oh no, you’ll merely be wanting a GeForce GTX 780 and an Intel Core i7-4770K.


----------



## arskatb (Apr 14, 2014)

Ultra Spec:
GPU: Latest DirectX 11 graphics card with 2 GB Video RAM or more (e.g. Nvidia GTX 670, AMD Radeon HD 7970)
CPU: Latest Six core Intel or Eight core AMD (e.g. Intel Core i7-3930K, AMD FX-9370)
RAM: 8GB or more

note: spec copied from ign.com


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 14, 2014)

Guess i'll be able to max this without a problem


----------



## Kaynar (Apr 14, 2014)

Well the game looks good but not nearly as good as Crysis 2 or 3. The thing is, those requirements are as real as the 6GB requirement for the latest COD port which got reduced to 2GB by hacker teams with a simple patch. Its pure marketing for "next-gen console" PR stunts. An overclocked i5 with a gtx670 or amd equiv with eat it for breakfast on ultra. That's still a serious advancement from the previous console ports though.


----------



## 64K (Apr 14, 2014)

Kaynar said:


> Well the game looks good but not nearly as good as Crysis 2 or 3. The thing is, those requirements are as real as the 6GB requirement for the latest COD port which got reduced to 2GB by hacker teams with a simple patch. Its pure marketing for "next-gen console" PR stunts. An overclocked i5 with a gtx670 or amd equiv with eat it for breakfast on ultra. That's still a serious advancement from the previous console ports though.



I have to agree about the marketing hype aspect. It's as if it's intended to make gamers think "Wow! this game must be great if it requires such high specs". Also, it may in fact require a high end build to play on ultra due to being poorly optimized. I expect in a couple of years when the new gen consoles have a big enough install base to have an influence on developers then we will see some need for a good deal more performance than right now but by that time we will be well within 20nm GPU territory and once again easily be able to roll over most games out there with a mid range card at 1080p maybe even 1440p and it will begin the stagnation of the new gen consoles and the looooong wait for the next gen consoles if there even will be one.

One thing I've noticed lately is some games recommending an i7. I haven't noticed any games benefiting from Hyper-Threading. Why even recommend an i7?


----------



## Kaynar (Apr 14, 2014)

64K said:


> I have to agree about the marketing hype aspect. It's as if it's intended to make gamers think "Wow! this game must be great if it requires such high specs". Also, it may in fact require a high end build to play on ultra due to being poorly optimized. I expect in a couple of years when the new gen consoles have a big enough install base to have an influence on developers then we will see some need for a good deal more performance than right now but by that time we will be well within 20nm GPU territory and once again easily be able to roll over most games out there with a mid range card at 1080p maybe even 1440p and it will begin the stagnation of the new gen consoles and the looooong wait for the next gen consoles if there even will be one.
> 
> One thing I've noticed lately is some games recommending an i7. I haven't noticed any games benefiting from Hyper-Threading. Why even recommend an i7?



Crysis 3 definitely benefits by about 30% +fps with HT enabled. But I think that's about the only game with real benefit from HT since most others take up to 2-3 threads. Now, maybe Watchdogs has 6-7 threads or more since its planned for new consoles which have 8 (albeit weak ones) hence why I also said an OC'ed i5 will handle the game for fun. Also, wasn't Watchdogs (in particular this game) designed to work well on new consoles/PC since all we saw from this game from previous E3 demos was that is was running with a high end PC hidden under the desk. Also, the new consoles are so close to PC tech so I would rather avoid saying "bad console port" for games that are originally made to run on new consoles.

On a side note, maybe those requirements are real, as is the super-big storage requirement for Titanfall, a game with 5 maps requiring 50GB on HDD because they forgot to compress those 512kb textures. So yeah, after all I might say its a badly designed game or it has inflated specs for marketing.

Don't forget its a Ubisoft game, as was FarCry 3, a game which I found really good but would have bad performance even on the highest end PC system (anyone remember the fast-forward-then-slow-motion movement effect while running around?)

As for the console talk, I think (and hope) that Sony's Oculus Rift rival for the PS4 will boost this new market! That might be a gamechanger for consoles since running 720p and 900p is so yesterday.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 14, 2014)

With those specs, I may not be maxxing out either, even with a 780, since I'm sure they mean 6 cores, not 6 threads.  I seriously doubt my 2600k 4 cores plus hyperthreading counts.


----------



## Ebayer (Apr 14, 2014)

So,  we need to spend like $1500 just to maxed out *a* game???
I dont think so, Its just because its recorded on "High End" PC it doesnt mean we need to ave same spec as the "high End" PC.
Overall 780ti and the Titan is almost "identical" (in fact, 780ti is faster than the Titan and cheaper as well) why bother buying "Titan"??.
And I7 3980k??
Well, 4770k would be enough for this game in my opinion (coz that what I have lol).
The game meant to have alot of things going on around you while you just walking along the street and a lot of details are put into the game. Such as lighting, rain effects, reflection etc  (Even more than GTA5).

I was really exited about this game more than anything else before it was delayed, since the delayed this game is just "Meh".


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 14, 2014)

Game looks boring.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Apr 14, 2014)

I pass on GPU but CPU and RAM will require a bit o tweakin. The new API advances forthcoming from MS may alleviate some if not most of that though.

I'm mostly concerned about it being an Nvidia endorsed game. They wax on about HBAO+, but it's not even as good as HDAO and only runs on Nvidia spec.

I'm not planning on replacing my 7970 until I see a price drop on high end Maxwells, and they haven't even released yet. It will pretty much be time for a whole barebones change by then.


----------



## Flogger23m (Apr 17, 2014)

Looks like I will not be able to run the game maxed out either. Though maybe they are assuming a higher res than 1920x1080 and more than 4x MSAA. Or are including TXAA (game is Nvidia backed).


----------



## RCoon (Apr 17, 2014)

I don't see how an overclocked 8350 is in any way similar to an intel x79 chip, it's a great gaming chip, but doesn't have the same performance as a 3960K. For that reason, I assume these required specs for Ultra are entirely made up. The real point of fact is any 2GB GPU from the mid to high end segment, a generic quad core and a PC with a couple of gigs of RAM will easily max this game out. The fact they have taken so long to finish up the game, I fully expect it to be well optimised. Then again it's ubisoft. Welcome to Ass Creed Boston level, where a Core2Duo and a GTX 660 get more FPS than an Intel Hex core and a Titan. Those were the days.


----------



## Devon68 (May 6, 2014)

*Watch Dogs Game Giveaway - Tweet To Win PC Copy Of Watch Dogs*
Just thought to add this for the people who want to participate:
http://www.game-debate.com/news/?ne...Giveaway - Tweet To Win PC Copy Of Watch Dogs


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 6, 2014)

Shouldnt have much of an issue with my rig. I happen to have a 4770k and a heavily overclocked GTX780


----------



## PedroGoodal219 (May 8, 2014)

nice trailer! cant wait to play it


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 8, 2014)

arskatb said:


> Ultra Spec:
> GPU: Latest DirectX 11 graphics card with 2 GB Video RAM or more (e.g. Nvidia GTX 670, AMD Radeon HD 7970)
> CPU: Latest Six core Intel or Eight core AMD (e.g. Intel Core i7-3930K, AMD FX-9370)
> RAM: 8GB or more
> ...


Easy for my Rig, but not gonna buy it on day one anyway


----------



## HammerON (May 8, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> Game looks boring.


 Yep - I have to agree. Show me something that may spark my interest...


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 9, 2014)

I rarely see anyone mention it, but I find the premise of this game to be far too similar to the TV show Person of Interest. I've never been able to maintain an interest in that show because it's rather repetitious and pretentious. At the end of the day it feels like just another story centered around a self patronizing vigilante.

I could see the potential of both the story and missions actually being more fleshed out in the game than that show is, but I also worry there's more hype than substance here.


----------



## ViperXTR (May 9, 2014)

it looks like it has "invasions" similar to the Souls series eh


----------



## THE_EGG (May 9, 2014)

Frag Maniac said:


> I rarely see anyone mention it, but I find the premise of this game to be far too similar to the TV show* Person of Interest*. I've never been able to maintain an interest in that show because it's rather repetitious and pretentious. At the end of the day it feels like just another story centered around a self patronizing vigilante.
> 
> I could see the potential of both the story and missions actually being more fleshed out in the game than that show is, but I also worry there's more hype than substance here.



Wow I thought I was the only one that thought that. TBH I don't mind the show, I'm more interested the big story that carries out throughout the show/series. I find the stories in each episode pretty boring on the most part if I'm honest.

I'm just hoping Watch Dogs will be as fun as all the hype makes it out to be - unlikely I know...


----------



## RCoon (May 9, 2014)

The more trailers these guys release, the more bland the game looks. All I see are token characters and explosions. A bunch of blatant stereotyping.
It looks more like the film _Hackers_ than anything remotely modern and interesting.


----------



## THE_EGG (May 9, 2014)

RCoon said:


> The more trailers these guys release, the more bland the game looks. All I see are token characters and explosions. A bunch of blatant stereotyping.
> It looks more like the film _Hackers_ than anything remotely modern and interesting.



Is that voice Robert Vaughn's @ 1:35?


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 11, 2014)

RCoon said:


> The more trailers these guys release, the more bland the game looks. All I see are token characters and explosions. A bunch of blatant stereotyping.
> It looks more like the film _Hackers_ than anything remotely modern and interesting.



Chin: _"This, is what I have for you. It's ay uh, sticky bomb. It sticks."_

Pearce: _"That is uh, terrible, dialog."_

Graphics look decent in that character trailer, and voice overs sound good enough. Too bad the characters and dialog are not up to the intelligence of the plot. This is starting to look like a bad version of 24 where they just gratuitously blow things up.


----------



## Toothless (May 11, 2014)

Okay so I can run it, just not at high settings. I feel like I'll be back in the age where I ran L4D2 on ultra with my GT 220 1GB.


----------



## INSTG8R (May 22, 2014)

Yee Haw! only 5 days to go!!! I am trying to stretch out Wolfenstein until then...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 22, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> With those specs, I may not be maxxing out either, even with a 780, since I'm sure they mean 6 cores, not 6 threads.  I seriously doubt my 2600k 4 cores plus hyperthreading counts.


I'm sure a 2600K will be fine.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 22, 2014)

INSTG8R said:


> Yee Haw! only 5 days to go!!! I am trying to stretch out Wolfenstein until then...



LOL, I'm loading New Order on my HDD now. By the time it's done installing, maybe Watch Dogs will be out.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 22, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm sure a 2600K will be fine.


 
Yeah, after looking at it some more, I bet you're correct!  I think what we will see is they overhyped the requirements.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 22, 2014)

5 Days left


----------



## Devon68 (May 23, 2014)

There are some gameplay video's on jackfrags youtube channel if someone is interested:
http://www.youtube.com/user/jackfrags/videos


----------



## RCoon (May 23, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> There are some gameplay video's on jackfrags youtube channel if someone is interested:
> http://www.youtube.com/user/jackfrags/videos



>Spidertank

...

>WAT


----------



## Devon68 (May 23, 2014)

> >Spidertank


That really surprised me, but I like it. Cant wait to play.


----------



## Drone (May 24, 2014)

PC ULTRA graphics


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 24, 2014)

Well I can tell you for sure that a I7 @4 and a gtx 680 cant max it without fps drops while driving


----------



## P4-630 (May 24, 2014)

Watch dogs ultra on G750JX?  CPU i7 4700hq GPU GTX770M


----------



## INSTG8R (May 24, 2014)

3 Moar Days!!!  I am SOOO looking forward to this. I have had it pre-ordered since August! I have waited long enough!!


----------



## Agility (May 24, 2014)

Think an i2600k with 2X 6950 can run ultra @ 2560X1440??


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 24, 2014)

My PC is getting pretty old these days. I can say that my current PC cannot play this game even with a mix of high and medium settings without severe fps lag. I'm averaging 30 fps and dipping down to 20 fps while driving around. Ultra inside buildings works fine and looks awesome but once out in the city the fps really drop down to unplayable. My current settings are medium with a couple options turned off and the game fps still drop into the 20's. My fps are all over the place; one second I'm at 20fps, the next I'm at 45fps then I'm at 60 fps (when I look at the ground lol).

Visually at Ultra the game is pretty nice on the eyes. High settings still looks good but is a big difference from Ultra looks wise. Medium makes me want to give up.

I'm either going to upgrade my PC or just buy the game for the ps4. I haven't decided.

Game play reminds me of GTA series a lot except you can't kill or beat up anyone you want.

Res: 1920x1080
i5 2500K @ 4.7GHz, 8GB DDR3, 6970 2GB (IS NOT CUTTING IT)


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 24, 2014)

What an I5 is already on the ropes , never you lie


----------



## Fluffmeister (May 24, 2014)

Looking forward to this, and I got it for free too.

Thanks nVidia.


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 24, 2014)

I preordered the game too, do you guys know when we can start pre loading the game? 

I can't find the option in U Play.


----------



## Tintai (May 24, 2014)

I bought Desec edition half year ago...
They will return to me the price difference?


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 24, 2014)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> What an I5 is already on the ropes , never you lie



I have no idea if its my cpu or what but I figure it's my GPU.


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 24, 2014)

1920x1080 textures set to Ultra

Visual settings set to Ultra + MSAA x8 (MSAA x8 creates some odd visuals in the sky)






Settings Ultra + FSAA





Settings High + MSAA x4





Settings HIGH + FSAA





Medium + MSAA x4





Medium + FSAA





Low + MSAA x4





Low + FSAA


----------



## Fluffmeister (May 25, 2014)

Pirate copy?


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 25, 2014)

Fluffmeister said:


> Pirate copy?



I bought the game like all of you. In fact i bought it last year...

In the mean time though....

I might just have to buy a 290x if I want to enjoy this game...


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 25, 2014)

WhiteNoise said:


> I bought the game like all of you. In fact i bought it last year...
> 
> In the mean time though....
> 
> I might just have to buy a 290x if I want to enjoy this game...



Nice, I haven't even received the key to pre load the game 

How's the gameplay? Is the game entertaining? You said you need a 290X? Do you think it'll run at high settings on my laptop (equivalent to a GTX760)?

Man I'm so excited for this game, only 3 more days to go, is there anyway to have early access to it?


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 25, 2014)

The game play is a lot like GTA to me. So far it is entertaining but I'm not too far into it. I do wish I could hit/kill anyone I want though. It seems strange that I can carry weapons but I can only use them on certain bad guys or certain situations.  I've spent more time just trying to get it to run smoothly. Yeah I'll need a 780GTX or 290x if I want to max this game out. My 6970 doesn't cut it. Even playing with all settings at medium and the frames per second still dip low at times. Mostly when driving. Controls are kinda whacky. I'm playing with a m/kb AND a 360 controller. I prefer m/kb but the game plays so much easier with the 360 controller. There seems to be some sort of mouse lag but as soon as I grab the controller the lag goes away.

Visually when maxed out the game looks pretty good. It's not amazing but it's solid. I just wish my pc could play it maxed out. You won't have any issues though Warlock. You have a beast of a PC.

Oh I forgot...when you drive the cars you can view from behind the wheel if you want. It's hard to see in that view but it's pretty cool.


----------



## Zakin (May 25, 2014)

Just to chime in WhiteNoise, the game does appear to have some ATI issues at the time, people are finding it runs quite a bit better on Nvidia cards. Be expecting day one driver or patch. I will chime in and say that my GTX 660ti seems to be running the game nearly perfectly with hybrid High/Ultras, although I did have to force triple buffering to fix some minor stuttering that is likely just from my GPU choking up. Also the game maxed out does look very good, and overall gameplay wise it does definitely give GTA V a good run for it's money, but I won't say it's better, more so a really good alternative.

Also those frame dips  you spoke of WhiteNoise seem to be entirely fixed by triple buffering for some reason. Seems to be a common thing with some of Ubisoft's games, cause it helped a lot of people on AC4 with the very same issue.


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 25, 2014)

Here is a better set of screenies to tell the difference between low to ultra graphic settings:

Low:





Medium:





Ultra:


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 25, 2014)

Zakin said:


> Just to chime in WhiteNoise, the game does appear to have some ATI issues at the time, people are finding it runs quite a bit better on Nvidia cards. Be expecting day one driver or patch. I will chime in and say that my GTX 660ti seems to be running the game nearly perfectly with hybrid High/Ultras, although I did have to force triple buffering to fix some minor stuttering that is likely just from my GPU choking up. Also the game maxed out does look very good, and overall gameplay wise it does definitely give GTA V a good run for it's money, but I won't say it's better, more so a really good alternative.
> 
> Also those frame dips  you spoke of WhiteNoise seem to be entirely fixed by triple buffering for some reason. Seems to be a common thing with some of Ubisoft's games, cause it helped a lot of people on AC4 with the very same issue.



Thats good news thanks! I'll try the triple buffer option and see if that helps.


----------



## Tintai (May 25, 2014)

I don't see the difference 
Little bit better textures on ultra.


----------



## Zakin (May 25, 2014)

Like I said, I've heard numerous reports off and on of ATI issues and some not. So I'm sure there is a problem somewhere, I also feel like my game looks a bit better than your shots, but you may have just caught an awkward angle is all. I'd say those are the more so honest screenshots than to intentionally tilt the camera back and taking those eye candy "Crysis" shots. In motion I also find the game deceptively looks a lot nicer than standing still, not sure how to put it, I've found a few games are similar in that manner.

But I played for a few hours with mostly stuttering while driving, seemed like the game was struggling to keep buffer, I figured my system wasn't standing up enough. But someone mentioned triple buffering because of AC4 and it literally fixed everything, after that I was able to turn all the settings up and really enjoy it. The gunplay is one thing I would say feels better than Grand Theft Auto, the driving I wish was a bit tighter, but I think they were going for more realistic than arcade like. At least it isn't GTA 4 driving, nightmares that game gave me.

The characters in Ubisoft's advertisement videos there made them come off as cliches, but honestly, I typically haarp on the cliche characters pretty hard and I would say outside of probably one or two character the game doesn't suffer from it very much at all.


----------



## AsRock (May 25, 2014)

Sadly will have to wait till Friday for this game, I did notice that if you pre order you get Blume Weapon Perk: Less recoil on shots so my question is how will MP be fair against people who did not preorder ?.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 25, 2014)

I have pretty much lost all interest in this game. Maybe its because I don't understand the point, but just nothing about it makes me want to buy it. I was hyped about it during the E3 reveal, but now, not so much.


----------



## Zakin (May 25, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I have pretty much lost all interest in this game. Maybe its because I don't understand the point, but just nothing about it makes me want to buy it. I was hyped about it during the E3 reveal, but now, not so much.



This is part of why I'm happy when they did E3 reveal it, I was the only one in my friends that wasn't overly impressed, so now that I have gotten a chance to play it I'm more impressed just because of that. I find generally it's much easier not to get excited over games, then when you do have a chance to buy/try them and they end up being great, more power to you. No reason to waste energy. (I've bought far too many games out of hype, that ended up at least not being as good as I hoped, or just downright being awful.)


----------



## Vario (May 25, 2014)

the chick looks like they recycled the character from far cry 3 but with urban instead of tribal theme, must be the awful haircut


----------



## MilkyWay (May 25, 2014)

Those pictures that WhiteNoise posted; i cannot see a between Ultra and Medium settings other than a slightly less burred textures like, they look ever so slightly out of focus but with the same overall detail. With low settings all i see is for lack of knowledge i'm going to refer as lack of bump mapping on textures, that's probably not the effect used but those who know what bump mapping is know what i'm trying to refer too.

EDIT: Honestly if it runs like crap that will annoy me as they've had time to tweak it. It looks alright and that's fine as not every game has to be a powerhouse. Infamous Second Son looks good on PS4 but the gameplays a bit boring.


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 25, 2014)

there are a lot of little details if you look such as shading behind objects, dirt on the ground, the wall on the left on low they have the pattern outlined (like it's painted; while on higher settings you just see the pattern with shading to distinguish the pattern. Vegetation looks much better as you crank up the settings. Loads of little details. Plus when it rains you will see a BIG difference between the ultra to low settings. At night time it makes a huge difference as well.

Zakin is correct though, the stills do the game no justice. In motion it looks a lot better and I'm using Fraps for screenshots which might hurt the quality a little. In game those same shots look better to my eyes. But when the game is in motion things are moving (not just cars but all sorts of stuff including the wind blowing your coat etc..


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 25, 2014)

So I turned Textures down from Ultra to High and forced triple buffering. Now I'm playing at high/ultra and getting an average of 40 fps. No more big dips in fps and even driving around in cars is very playable now.

Good looking out Zakin.


----------



## Devon68 (May 25, 2014)

Ultra to low details comparison.









Wish I could get my hand on the game but I'll just wait till the price drops.
thought about getting the pirated version but after reading this I guess better not (besides to download 15GB it would take me a lot):
http://www.game-debate.com/news/?news=12838&game=Watch Dogs&title=Watch Dogs Torrent Leaks Riddled With Malware And Bitcoin Mining Software


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 25, 2014)

I was thinking.... all the screenshots I posted, all of them I had Ultra textures enabled. Even when I was posting Low quality settings I still had Ultra textures enabled. If I would have taken the time to adjust textures from low to ultra I bet you would have seen a much bigger difference.

My bad.


----------



## Jack1n (May 25, 2014)

Well i cant run ultra on my rig,runs pretty smooth on high but im sure Nvidia cards run it way better and im also hoping AMD can boost the fps in this game with a new driver.


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 25, 2014)

Oh and I was wrong about killing anyone you want. You can shoot anyone you want as I just tested it out.


----------



## Kyuuba (May 25, 2014)

I think I'll be fine, I have pre-ordered the deluxe edition of the game.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 25, 2014)

Zakin said:


> Like I said, I've heard numerous reports off and on of ATI issues and some not. So I'm sure there is a problem somewhere, I also feel like my game looks a bit better than your shots, but you may have just caught an awkward angle is all. I'd say those are the more so honest screenshots than to intentionally tilt the camera back and taking those eye candy "Crysis" shots. In motion I also find the game deceptively looks a lot nicer than standing still, not sure how to put it, I've found a few games are similar in that manner.
> 
> But I played for a few hours with mostly stuttering while driving, seemed like the game was struggling to keep buffer, I figured my system wasn't standing up enough. But someone mentioned triple buffering because of AC4 and it literally fixed everything, after that I was able to turn all the settings up and really enjoy it. The gunplay is one thing I would say feels better than Grand Theft Auto, the driving I wish was a bit tighter, but I think they were going for more realistic than arcade like. At least it isn't GTA 4 driving, nightmares that game gave me.
> 
> The characters in Ubisoft's advertisement videos there made them come off as cliches, but honestly, I typically haarp on the cliche characters pretty hard and I would say outside of probably one or two character the game doesn't suffer from it very much at all.


I'm using a R9 290X and i'm seeing terrible artifacting. Can't figure out why though


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 25, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> I'm using a R9 290X and i'm seeing terrible artifacting. Can't figure out why though


That's got to be driver related. I'm surprised AMD hasn't come out with any beta drivers since 14.4 WHQL. Hopefully they will soon. I may be asking too soon though because all they seem intent on doing lately is improving Crossfire performance, which doesn't apply to me. Wolf: New Order is in sore need of some improvements on single GPUs, and I'm worried this game will be too.


----------



## Zakin (May 25, 2014)

I simply deliver what I've heard around the forums, unfortunately I haven't ran ATI since the early 5000s, of which I honestly swapped due to numerous issues.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 25, 2014)

Frag Maniac said:


> That's got to be driver related. I'm surprised AMD hasn't come out with any beta drivers since 14.4 WHQL. Hopefully they will soon. I may be asking too soon though because all they seem intent on doing lately is improving Crossfire performance, which doesn't apply to me. Wolf: New Order is in sore need of some improvements on single GPUs, and I'm worried this game will be too.


I hope a fix comes soon


----------



## INSTG8R (May 26, 2014)

I just got my key!!!

While I'm not a huge fan of Uplay at least their servers are fast.


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 26, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> I hope a fix comes soon


I get this too on my AMD 6970. It only happens when I run Ultra settings with MSAAx4 or x8. If I use FSAA the artifacting goes away.


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 26, 2014)

Does it look like in E3 demo?or graphics are like old 9DX games


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 26, 2014)

WhiteNoise said:


> I get this too on my AMD 6970. It only happens when I run Ultra settings with MSAAx4 or x8. If I use FSAA the artifacting goes away.


Thx I'll give that a shot.


----------



## RejZoR (May 26, 2014)

I don't think it will be much of a problem for my system even though it's quite old.


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 26, 2014)

RejZoR said:


> I don't think it will be much of a problem for my system even though it's quite old.



Agreed...you should have no issues at all.


----------



## INSTG8R (May 26, 2014)

Well my "Ultra" must be different from your "Ultra" White Noise because I am using a new record breaking 2800MB of VRAM. Now granted I didn't do any tweaking other than turn off Blur. I just wanted to dive in but that was netting me about 30fps. I will look at the settings and see what I can fiddle with.

Edit: Turning on FXAA instead of the default SMAA gets me a much better 50-60fps.


----------



## TheHunter (May 26, 2014)

Nvidia performance review


http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/gu...ng-guide#watch-dogs-optimal-playable-settings

Looks like 780GTX can run it maxed, apart from TXAA, 4x TXAA is for SLI -_-


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 26, 2014)

Seems using FXAA worked. Thx


----------



## cadaveca (May 26, 2014)

Nvidia Watch_Dogs driver released (337.88):

http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/75991


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 26, 2014)

Don't take this as a accusation or insult just as advice. 
The torrent of this game is reported to have a miner virus and possibly other virus contained within. 
Just thought I'd share.
And no I didn't dl it I am patiently waiting on a code arriving.


----------



## INSTG8R (May 26, 2014)

I'm not worried I have mine legit since 1:30am last night. It plays "alright" I am just waiting for the new AMD drivers before I really have a go at it. But it's hard to stop playing it.
UplayWD.jpg (JPEG Image, 1184 × 685 pixels) - Scaled (93%)


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 26, 2014)

Off to recheck my email


----------



## INSTG8R (May 26, 2014)

I ordered mine from G2play way back in August. Needless to say I jumped out of bed when my phone plinged with a new email. I wasn't expecting it until tomorrow TBH.


----------



## cadaveca (May 26, 2014)

I thought the game was coming out this morning, myself. Woke up, saw new driver, got that set-up, was ready for release in a few hours...then I find out that it comes out tomorrow.


Whoops. Guess I can get some review work done.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 26, 2014)

Kaynar said:


> Crysis 3 definitely benefits by about 30% +fps with HT enabled. But I think that's about the only game with real benefit from HT since most others take up to 2-3 threads. Now, maybe Watchdogs has 6-7 threads or more since its planned for new consoles which have 8 (albeit weak ones) hence why I also said an OC'ed i5 will handle the game for fun. Also, wasn't Watchdogs (in particular this game) designed to work well on new consoles/PC since all we saw from this game from previous E3 demos was that is was running with a high end PC hidden under the desk. Also, the new consoles are so close to PC tech so I would rather avoid saying "bad console port" for games that are originally made to run on new consoles.
> 
> On a side note, maybe those requirements are real, as is the super-big storage requirement for Titanfall, a game with 5 maps requiring 50GB on HDD because they forgot to compress those 512kb textures. So yeah, after all I might say its a badly designed game or it has inflated specs for marketing.
> 
> ...



I played FC3 and never had any problems at all, look at my spec.


----------



## TheHunter (May 26, 2014)

guru3d made a small review too
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/watch_dogs_vga_graphics_performance_benchmark_review,1.html


Also AMD will release Watchdogs ready driver tomorrow, apparently up to 28% boost.
http://videocardz.com/50583/amd-catalyst-14-6-brings-eyefinity-mixed-resolutions-support

http://www.dsogaming.com/news/confi...dia-coming-tomorrow-optimized-for-watch_dogs/


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 26, 2014)

INSTG8R said:


> Well my "Ultra" must be different from your "Ultra" White Noise.



I'm not sure what you mean by this. I'm not running the game in Ultra mode. I have to run with a mix of settings, high & ultra.


----------



## INSTG8R (May 26, 2014)

WhiteNoise said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by this. I'm not running the game in Ultra mode. I have to run with a mix of settings, high & ultra.


Well your on a 6970 not sure what you are running on Ultra.


----------



## Jack1n (May 26, 2014)

Well this game is sure a memory hog.


----------



## AsRock (May 26, 2014)

Jack1n said:


> Well this game is sure a memory hog.



Probably whats holding that 6970 of WN back lol.. So glad i upgraded from mine hehe.


If vsync better left on or off on this game ?.


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 26, 2014)

TheHunter said:


> guru3d made a small review too
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/watch_dogs_vga_graphics_performance_benchmark_review,1.html
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the review, the two things that stood out for me were:

a) in its current form the game performance is all over the place, especially on busy intersections with lots of traffic and people, frame rates dip on even the fastest cards.

b) cards with 3gb or less VRAM are being hammered hard, specially with ultra textures enabled, the reviewer mentions instances where VRAM usage would be higher than 6gb!

It seems to me like the game could use some serious optimization, a sad state of affairs considering it was delayed due to performance issues and the current graphics aren't close to what was shown at E3 almost two years ago, another bait and switch fiasco? You be the judge, I hope at least the game is entertaining.

For people with early access to the game, are you guys using kb/m or gamepads? Which works better?


----------



## INSTG8R (May 26, 2014)

I am using both. KB/M for on foot and gamepad for driving.


----------



## Zakin (May 26, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Thanks for the review, the two things that stood out for me were:
> 
> a) in its current form the game performance is all over the place, especially on busy intersections with lots of traffic and people, frame rates dip on even the fastest cards.
> 
> ...



So far I find the best solution for me, is a combination of things. For one the ultra textures seem to be like most games, and a bit gimmicky, tons of VRAM eaten and not much in the way of gains. I run high textures, with a hybrid of mostly Ultras and a few highs, motion blur off (as it makes me sick in games.) DoF off seems to help a bit and the game really doesn't use DoF much at all so I don't understand it. FXAA/SMAA seem to be the same minimal hit on my system. The biggest thing I find that helps is borderless windowed mode with D3DOverrider forcing Vsync/Triple Buffering. Triple buffering really does seem to make drastic difference, and it's crazy that it isn't built into the game in any form cause the engine desperately needs it. It's what fixes the stuttering for most people. Keep in mind I'm playing at 1440p on a memory bottleneck GTX 660ti, holding typically 45+ FPS, I find at day time I'm usually an unwavering 60FPS as well.

Also I only use borderless windowed because the game definitely isn't a fan of alt-tabbing which is something I tend to do every now and then, I think once you tab back in the D3DOverrider pretty much gets disabled.


----------



## TheHunter (May 26, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Thanks for the review, the two things that stood out for me were:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he meant system ram not vram there.

One user with 8gb ram said 5-6gb full and pagefile 9-12gb, another with 16gb said it was using 9.5gb after 5hrs and pagefile still 8-10gb.. When he disabled pagefile it became a lot better, almost no slowdowns @ 780gtx but he was using 4x TXAA 1200p and txaa is a fps killer in this game.


Kinda reminds me of GTA4 system ram requirements

1gb vram with system ram 2gb no way @ high textures, huge stutters, had to use low/medium.
4gb was just about right @ high textures (vram wasnt a issue), but stuttered time to time when driving around.
8gb was ideal..no more stutters or anything like that, was now cpu bottlenecked xD



Looks like watchdogs, raised the bar Ideal 16gb ram for ultra detail/textures + at least 3gb vram (smaa, fxaa, temporal smaa).
Also pagefile off or it will use only up to 8-9gb ram and trash the rest in pagefile.

ssd pagefile memory 500ms/s vs ram only 36gb/s @2400mhz ddr3 is something


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 26, 2014)

Well I am with key , joy


----------



## natr0n (May 26, 2014)

Does the game have a built in benchmark ?


----------



## INSTG8R (May 26, 2014)

natr0n said:


> Does the game have a built in benchmark ?


Nope but it could use one.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 26, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Thanks for the review, the two things that stood out for me were:
> 
> a) in its current form the game performance is all over the place, especially on busy intersections with lots of traffic and people, frame rates dip on even the fastest cards.
> 
> ...


i'm using a DualShock 4


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 26, 2014)

Well I've played a ton of this game so far and I really like it. But I will say this...(don't hate me) I think GTA5 is a way better game. WD visually is much much better, game play is a lot like GTA but with the added rpg style elements (skills) it takes the lead here but story wise GTA5 was far far better to me. WD is kinda boring when it comes to the story. The world though large and filled with life seems...not as alive as GTA5. Not nearly as many places (stores, bars etc) to visit. I dunno...it's just not as fun. But it is a good game.

GTA5 was just...more fun, over the top, crazy cool characters and I cannot wait to play through it again on pc or the ps4 if it comes out on any of them that is.


----------



## natr0n (May 27, 2014)

I agree with WhiteNoise game is alright, but seems boring. Hack this hack that hack a toilet to autoflush mid log.

Some cool things are cars have radio stations kinda. Also, if you shoot someone people verbally react saying omg and little things like that.

This game engine was originally made for Driver series and it seems like it.


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 27, 2014)

The cars look ugly... Gosh them more polys and turtle wax...


----------



## pr0n Inspector (May 27, 2014)

Holy shit the controls in this game are terribad. It's utterly unplayable with KB/M.


----------



## INSTG8R (May 27, 2014)

It's running MUCH better on the Cat 14.6's. FPS is still "erratic" but much smoother and less "30 dips" not more like 40 especially while driving. I am using Ultra Textures. No new patches from Ubi yet but I can live with current performance now.


----------



## Tintai (May 27, 2014)

Ahhh! Finally I got my WD. I'm installing right now  I will post screens from ultra later.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 27, 2014)

INSTG8R said:


> It's running MUCH better on the Cat 14.6's. FPS is still "erratic" but much smoother and less "30 dips" not more like 40 especially while driving. I am using Ultra Textures. No new patches from Ubi yet but I can live with current performance now.


Did you have to uninstall the previous drivers when installing 14.6


----------



## INSTG8R (May 27, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Did you have to uninstall the previous drivers when installing 14.6


I ALWAYS uninstall


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 27, 2014)

I ended up just uninstalling


----------



## Tintai (May 27, 2014)

For now is good. I like it!




Ultra.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 27, 2014)

Tintai said:


> For now is good. I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What AA settings


----------



## Tintai (May 27, 2014)

TXAA 4x


----------



## Tintai (May 27, 2014)

And MSAA 8x, Ultra:


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 27, 2014)

Here's a few Screenies for ya


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 27, 2014)

Finally received my key for the deluxe edition after midnight last night, downloaded it on my laptop while I was asleep, this morning I tried it and it was taking forever just to load the opening movie, it wasn't until I used alt-tab to go back to the desktop and back to the game again that it finally loaded, have any of you guys had the same problem?


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 27, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Finally received my key for the deluxe edition after midnight last night, downloaded it on my laptop while I was asleep, this morning I tried it and it was taking forever just to load the opening movie, it wasn't until I used alt-tab to go back to the desktop and back to the game again that it finally loaded, have any of you guys had the same problem?


Yes this happen to me 3 times. I had to force close the game and than reopen it again.


----------



## Tintai (May 27, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Finally received my key for the deluxe edition after midnight last night, downloaded it on my laptop while I was asleep, this morning I tried it and it was taking forever just to load the opening movie, it wasn't until I used alt-tab to go back to the desktop and back to the game again that it finally loaded, have any of you guys had the same problem?


Nope, never.


----------



## Jeffredo (May 27, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Okay so I can run it, just not at high settings. I feel like I'll be back in the age where I ran L4D2 on ultra with my GT 220 1GB.


Are you using your FX-6300/GTX 660 machine?  If so that's pretty depressing.  Best hardware combo I can come up with is an FX-6300 @ 4.2 Ghz with a GTX 670 2GB.  I'd hope to run it at "high" @ 1920x1200.


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 27, 2014)

pr0n Inspector said:


> Holy shit the controls in this game are terribad. It's utterly unplayable with KB/M.


 
Thats why I'm mainly using my 360 controller. Game plays well with it. KB/M is a pain in the ass but I do use it during the major fire fights.


I lost 20 grand playing poker last night. I swear the deck is rigged! lol

I made back about 15 grand playing slots though. 

Good thing making money is this game is about as easy as taking a shit.


----------



## Drone (May 27, 2014)




----------



## 15th Warlock (May 27, 2014)

Tintai said:


> Nope, never.



This was the first time I ran it, seems I'm not the only one with the issue, nice to hear it's not widespread



Durvelle27 said:


> Yes this happen to me 3 times. I had to force close the game and than reopen it again.



Will try it on my other rigs once I get back home, does it happen to you often?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 27, 2014)

WhiteNoise said:


> Here is a better set of screenies to tell the difference between low to ultra graphic settings:
> 
> Low:
> 
> ...


I must be going blind because I don't see very much of a difference. What am I missing?


----------



## INSTG8R (May 27, 2014)

Now Uplay is cracking under it's own weight....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 27, 2014)

INSTG8R said:


> Now Uplay is cracking under it's own weight....


I don't get "Uplay". Install Steam to install Uplay to install a game sold on Steam to play through Steam and Uplay simultaneously. Really WTF is the point! Its like developers and publishers like to add steps just to run an .EXE.

I got an idea.....how about I buy the F#$KING game and click the .exe to play it? Two steps. Done. So many advances in technology via Moore's law yet software developers seem to be going the OPPOSITE way of Moore. Every 2 years it becomes twice as hard to start a program. Pretty soon Ill need a second computer to keep track of the steps just to play a single game on the first computer.........AND IT WILL BE A PORT!


----------



## INSTG8R (May 27, 2014)

That is why I didn't buy it on Steam and went direct with Uplay. Same as I did with FC3 and SC Blacklist. I mean I love Steam and all but "Double DRM" is just stupid


----------



## Vario (May 27, 2014)

INSTG8R said:


> That is why I didn't buy it on Steam and went direct with Uplay. Same as I did with FC3 and SC Blacklist. I mean I love Steam and all but "Double DRM" is just stupid


All my steam to uplay games work fine with Uplay alone.  Example is Farcry 3, I bought it on steam but I can run it on Uplay, its a Uplay game.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 27, 2014)

INSTG8R said:


> That is why I didn't buy it on Steam and went direct with Uplay. Same as I did with FC3 and SC Blacklist. I mean I love Steam and all but "Double DRM" is just stupid


I stopped buying anything by Ubisoft when they used to have the stupid "Always Online" DRM back a few years ago. It hurt me because I love Spliter Cell games. Then they removed it and I got all happy......downloaded FarCry3 and had to install Uplay. Not again. Ill wait until they learn their lesson from it before I buy another Ubisoft game.

On topic does this game prefer i7 over i5? I have a feeling a lack of multi-threading might be biting people in the butt on this one. Am I wrong?


----------



## erocker (May 27, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> On topic does this game prefer i7 over i5? I have a feeling a lack of multi-threading might be biting people in the butt on this one. Am I wrong?



Yeah, I'd like to see some task manager action while the game is running.


----------



## natr0n (May 27, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I stopped buying anything by Ubisoft when they used to have the stupid "Always Online" DRM back a few years ago. It hurt me because I love Spliter Cell games. Then they removed it and I got all happy......downloaded FarCry3 and had to install Uplay. Not again. Ill wait until they learn their lesson from it before I buy another Ubisoft game.
> 
> On topic does this game prefer i7 over i5? I have a feeling a lack of multi-threading might be biting people in the butt on this one. Am I wrong?




Game is well multithreaded uses all 6 cores here.

I use task manager on 2nd screen 24/7


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 27, 2014)

erocker said:


> Yeah, I'd like to see some task manager action while the game is running.


I'll do a short video to show usage


----------



## TheHunter (May 27, 2014)

Another mini review, sorry if already posted 
http://www.techspot.com/review/827-watch-dogs-benchmarks/page3.html



Apparently 4770K is enough and it doesnt matter 2.5ghz or 4.5ghz


----------



## Jeffredo (May 27, 2014)

natr0n said:


> Game is well multithreaded uses all 6 cores here.
> 
> I use task manager on 2nd screen 24/7


What sort of quality settings and FPS are you getting on your Thuban + HD 7870?  Are you satisfied with what your AMD system can deliver for the game?


----------



## natr0n (May 27, 2014)

Jeffredo said:


> What sort of quality settings and FPS are you getting on your Thuban + HD 7870?  Are you satisfied with what your AMD system can deliver for the game?



I can get 40-80fps (according to afterburner osd/fraps crashes) on low @2048x1152 driving around.

Not sure if satisfied. I Haven't gotten a feel for game yet. It is what it is.


----------



## Tintai (May 27, 2014)

Sorry for offtop but I have a question. How can I adjust weapons/skills menu? (over Tab) I want to have only a pistol and skills. I don't need other weapons.


----------



## Toothless (May 28, 2014)

Jeffredo said:


> Are you using your FX-6300/GTX 660 machine?  If so that's pretty depressing.  Best hardware combo I can come up with is an FX-6300 @ 4.2 Ghz with a GTX 670 2GB.  I'd hope to run it at "high" @ 1920x1200.


I'm just assuming. Still not using that rig yet due to the person that is ordering my new memory ordered the wrong.. Pair...  

Still waiting on my 16GB 1866mhz,


----------



## pr0n Inspector (May 28, 2014)

WhiteNoise said:


> Thats why I'm mainly using my 360 controller. Game plays well with it. KB/M is a pain in the ass but I do use it during the major fire fights.
> 
> 
> I lost 20 grand playing poker last night. I swear the deck is rigged! lol
> ...



I just tried with a Logitech Dual Action(with x360ce). Accessing the interface and functions is less awkward than the KB, but vehicle handling is still horrible and combat is still clunky and sluggish. They  should've hired that company that helped them port Deus Ex.


----------



## Wastedslayer (May 28, 2014)

Runs decent on my 780 @ Ultra w/ No Motion Blur/Depth of Field 60 FPS Solid... TXAA is a no-no though. Even without it game is using ~2800MB of Graphics Mem. The only issue is when driving... I just get random stutters for seemingly no reason and then its fine until it stutters again.


----------



## Urbklr (May 28, 2014)

Been playing it tonight on my desktop(290+4770k) at 1080p, ultra, with 2x MSAA. No real issues other then some slowdowns when driving(which everyone is getting I guess) but I can live with that. Doesn't look nearly as good as I hoped it would, but it is fun so far.


----------



## Xzibit (May 28, 2014)

Drone said:


>



For those interested that's from the Forbes article that's causing a stir on the Interwebz

*Forbes - Why 'Watch Dogs' Is Bad News For AMD Users -- And Potentially The Entire PC Gaming Ecosystem*

*Forbes - 'Watch Dogs' PC Benchmark Results -- Multiple AMD And Nvidia Cards Tested*

*HardOcp - Watch Dogs AMD & NVIDIA GPU Performance Preview*


			
				HardOcp said:
			
		

> *Performance*
> In terms of performance we were surprised how close the R9 290X and GTX 780 Ti are. There has been a lot of FUD around the internet about AMD potentially lacking in performance compared to NVIDIA. We hope we have smashed the rumors and provided facts based on gameplay and not some quick-use benchmark tool that will many times tell you little. * We actually found the Radeon R9 290X slightly faster in some scenarios compared to the GeForce GTX 780 Ti. We also found out that gameplay consistency was a lot better on Radeon R9 290X with "Ultra" textures enabled thanks to its 4GB of VRAM.*


----------



## Fluffmeister (May 28, 2014)

So it's not so bad for them after all.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (May 28, 2014)

It's funny how some people went batshit insane because a PR guy from AMD told Forbes why nVidia is bad and they should feel bad. And for some reason Forbes is suddenly the go to place for tech benchmarks and reviews!


----------



## MartinNixon0422 (May 28, 2014)

Wow...think time to build my new pc for it....(ultra spec...so take i7 4770k?)


----------



## natr0n (May 28, 2014)

I was random video watching and saw this in the corner.
lol who would think this is part of the game ? It's like a demon mode


----------



## AsRock (May 28, 2014)

natr0n said:


> I was random video watching and saw this in the corner.
> lol who would think this is part of the game ? It's like a demon mode



It was shown in one of there previews.


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 28, 2014)

I managed to make the game run at 1080p, Ultra settings, VSync off and no FSAA on my laptop:










Sorry for the long video  please skip to the 5 minute mark to skip the loading screens and intro movie; the fans can get loud but I usually game using headphones so I'm OK with it


----------



## Jeffredo (May 28, 2014)

http://www.techspot.com/review/827-watch-dogs-benchmarks/page5.html

Looks like my FX-6300 system at 4.2 Ghz with a GTX 670 2GB @ 1920x1200 will be just fine.  My other PC with an X4 980 BE at 4.1 Ghz is going to get clobbered - probably only 2/3 the FPS with the same GPU and resolution.  Guess this is kind of the death knell for Deneb and Thuban.


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 28, 2014)

AsRock said:


> If vsync better left on or off on this game ?.



I tried setting vsync to 2 frames and was locked at 20FPS, 1 frame = 30FPS, no Vsync 45-60. I hate games that lock frame rates to 30 or 60 with vsync. Why not 45?!


----------



## pr0n Inspector (May 28, 2014)

Lopez0101 said:


> I tried setting vsync to 2 frames and was locked at 20FPS, 1 frame = 30FPS, no Vsync 45-60. I hate games that lock frame rates to 30 or 60 with vsync. Why not 45?!


Without triple buffering vsync will always limit your fps to refresh rate divided by a whole number. for a 60Hz display that is 60, 30, 20, 15 and so on


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 28, 2014)

Ah, good to know.

Game uses even more VRAM than Wolfenstein! And seems to work the GPU harder. Wolfenstein only even gets up to 85C...


----------



## TheHunter (May 28, 2014)

Another benchmark,

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Watch...s/Watch-Dogs-Test-GPU-CPU-Benchmarks-1122327/

looks the most accurate so far, here it shows cpu speed matters












Also UBIsoft finally confirmed PC stutter, apparently they werent aware of.
http://forums.ubi.com/showthread.ph...cb18a39696ef&p=9987635&viewfull=1#post9987635


Guess the engine has poor streaming vram system and poor multi threading, imo no wonder since its a mix of old anvil code + duna + new anvil code = disrupt..


----------



## Tintai (May 28, 2014)

natr0n said:


> I was random video watching and saw this in the corner.
> lol who would think this is part of the game ? It's like a demon mode



Yes, this is a minigame.

And there was some update. My Nvidia Experience was detect Watch Dogs in the games list.
But for now I can't optimize. I don't have a button!


Spoiler


----------



## Devon68 (May 28, 2014)

A few interesting watch dogs related topics from gamedebate:
*AMD Claim Nvidia Is Crippling Watch Dogs Experience For Radeon Owners*
http://www.game-debate.com/news/?news=12875&game=Watch Dogs&title=AMD Claim Nvidia Is Crippling Watch Dogs Experience For Radeon Owners
*Bomb Squad Called In After Watch Dogs PR Stunt Backfires*
http://www.game-debate.com/news/?news=12879&game=Watch Dogs&title=Bomb Squad Called In After Watch Dogs PR Stunt Backfires

After reading the article from the second link I just had to laugh. People are so paranoid sometimes.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 28, 2014)

i hate going like that but: the graphic looks... "meh" and it need a top notch computer to run it? ... not worth the Day 1 price imho, i hope it's the plot/story who is interesting... (dunno what to think about the graphic, for me they look plain and tasteless if i can say so )


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 28, 2014)

The plot/story is not all that at all.

There is a story but the telling of it is weak, and it's not compelling at all. The story leads me to believe it will be awesome at the start of the game but it quickly declines and becomes something going on off in the background. I'm a big story fan. This game was a let down when it comes to the story for me. It suffers from poor presentation.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 28, 2014)

WhiteNoise said:


> The plot/story is not all that at all.
> 
> There is a story but the telling of it is weak, and it's not compelling at all. The story leads me to believe it will be awesome at the start of the game but it quickly declines and becomes something going on off in the background. I'm a big story fan. This game was a let down when it comes to the story for me. It suffers from poor presentation.


ok so definitely not for me if the plot/story can't hold it (i am not technically a big fan of story but it's either that or stunning graphic )


----------



## Kyuuba (May 29, 2014)

Don't know what u guys think but the game is a complete disaster, 97% of the Steam community has written the most disgusting reviews you can imagine, i have as well shared my thoughts about it, the game i don't know how to say this but it's a complete fraud, Uplay is the most garbage gaming software platform.


----------



## natr0n (May 29, 2014)

Kyuuba said:


> Don't know what u guys think but the game is a complete disaster, 97% of the Steam community has written the most disgusting reviews you can imagine, i have as well shared my thoughts about it, the game i don't know how to say this but it's a complete fraud, Uplay is the most garbage gaming software platform.



lol wow never seen so many bad reviews.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/243470/

yeah, honestly this game is boring, plain looking and purposely unoptimized.


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 29, 2014)

Yeah, I'm not that impressed by it. New Wolfenstein is better.


----------



## Jeffredo (May 29, 2014)

My gosh - I've never seen such a huge divide between Metascore and Steam Users as far as postive/negative reviews go.  Think I'll stay on the fence for a while in light of that.

Edit: After reading the reactions here I'm definitely going to pass.  Thanks for saving me $60 guys.


----------



## Frizz (May 29, 2014)

I'm glad I got this game for free through a coupon because I played it for half an hour and then turned it off, but with that said I did get bored of GTA V after a week.

Gameplay and graphics plus animation to me were very generic and for some reason this game also gives me motion sickness.


----------



## bobeskomaill (May 29, 2014)

Iam playing with r9 270 on ultra and the game is absolutely unplayable, fps is around 20 but the problem is that it freezes for a moment(a second) and fps drops to 2-5 for a moment which makes the games unplayable even on high settings with textures ultra. Cpu is i5 3570k, 6 gb ram.


----------



## cadaveca (May 29, 2014)

Stutter is better with more VGA power. It does take SLI GTX 780 TI to make it MOSTLY smooth, and even then you can tell that the engine streaming data for the city affects this in a big way.


Played about 10 hours now, and have done 4 or 5 story-line missions only. Lots of distractions in this game with minimal reward, that are very repetitive. Exactly as I had expected, really. Spider Tank FTW.


----------



## Vario (May 29, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Stutter is better with more VGA power. It does take SLI GTX 780 TI to make it MOSTLY smooth, and even then you can tell that the engine streaming data for the city affects this in a big way.
> 
> 
> Played about 10 hours now, and have done 4 or 5 story-line missions only. Lots of distractions in this game with minimal reward, that are very repetitive. Exactly as I had expected, really. Spider Tank FTW.




  Spidertank, Spidertank,
  Does whatever a spider can.
  Spins a web, any size,
  Catches thieves just like flies.
  Look out! Here comes the Spidertank.

  Is he strong? Listen bud—
  He's got radioactive blood.
  Can he swing from a thread?
  Take a look overhead.
  Hey there! There goes the Spidertank.

  In the chill of the night,
  At the scene of the crime,
  Like a streak of light,
  He arrives just in time!

  Spidertank, Spidertank,
  Friendly neighborhood Spidertank.
  Wealth and fame, he's ignored—
  Action is his reward.
  To him,
  Life is a great big bang-up—
  Wherever there's a hang-up,
  You'll find the Spidertank!


----------



## Kyuuba (May 29, 2014)

I wish i could get a refund, sad it won't happen anytime soon, the game should be renamed to Watch_Disaster.


----------



## OneMoar (May 29, 2014)

not impressed story is meh whatever and its the typical ubisoft buggy terrible mess
6.0/10
its just another grandthreft auto wanna be
uninstalled after the first mission placed on do not buy list


----------



## P4-630 (May 29, 2014)

Is this gameworld a bit like GTA IV? Could I just drive around in cars the whole day if I wanted to?
Then I might want to buy this game.

And can I drive the cars with my old microsoft sidewinder?


----------



## OneMoar (May 29, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> And can I drive the cars with my old microsoft sidewinder?


don't waste your time on it the handing physics suck and the game world is limited


----------



## P4-630 (May 29, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> don't waste your time on it the handing physics suck and the game world is limited



So for driving around I can just stick to GTA IV and better wait for GTA V pc?


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 29, 2014)

GTA series is by far better IMHO.

Now that the game patched I can't play more than twenty minutes without it crashing. Funny thing is it never crashed once before the patch. lol Now I've given up playing it because everythime I start working on a mission the game crashes and I lose everything.


----------



## INSTG8R (May 29, 2014)

WhiteNoise said:


> GTA series is by far better IMHO.
> 
> Now that the game patched I can't play more than twenty minutes without it crashing. Funny thing is it never crashed once before the patch. lol Now I've given up playing it because everythime I start working on a mission the game crashes and I lose everything.



They patched it? I have been fighting with Uplay most of the time...



OneMoar said:


> don't waste your time on it the handing physics suck and the game world is limited



It's no worse than GTA IV or Sleeping dogs.


----------



## P4-630 (May 29, 2014)

WhiteNoise said:


> GTA series is by far better IMHO.
> 
> Now that the game patched I can't play more than twenty minutes without it crashing. Funny thing is it never crashed once before the patch. lol Now I've given up playing it because everythime I start working on a mission the game crashes and I lose everything.



Thats weird, I don't have any problems running GTA IV besides some framedrop issues on some streets, it had never crashed on my laptop , using the latest version 1.0.7.0. I'm also running it on windows 8.1.


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 29, 2014)

Guys I'm talking about the Watch Dogs patch. lol

I have no issues with the GTA games.


----------



## P4-630 (May 29, 2014)

WhiteNoise said:


> Guys I'm talking about the Watch Dogs patch. lol
> 
> I have no issues with the GTA games.


LOL ok then ..


----------



## Devon68 (May 29, 2014)

> So for driving around I can just stick to GTA IV and better wait for GTA V pc?


I hope Rockstar will finally announce GTA V for PC at this years E3 event. Hope it comes out this year.

As far as I've seen peoples comments not just here but all around the internet most people are disappointed in Watch Dogs (gameplay wise and story wise alike). I will hold my opinion until I try the game for my self but watching gameplay's on youtube a lot of people had problems running the game. I think we may have been fooled by Ubisoft once again as they already stated when Assasinc creed 4 came out that they don't really optimize the game for PC users because they can always upgrade their hardware to something better. Well I hope I'm wrong and after a few patches and driver updates the game will run without any problems.


----------



## RCoon (May 29, 2014)

All in all the game is far worse than I expected it to be.

Far worse.

Not only is UPlay a steam(ing) pile of turd in general, caused so many issues, I bought the game, and then went and downloaded a cracked copy because UPlay sucks that many balls, but the game runs like ass. And it doesn't even look good. Ultra settings are abysmal, and look no better than games from last gen. The gameplay is horribly horribly bland, and suffers the same issues the original Saints Row and Grand Theft Auto games had, in that you simply get bored of wandering around the city, pressing a single button to do complicated stuff. There is no real direction in the game, there is a main mission mode, but it just feels like they said "how many minigames can we fit in one game to make it _feeeeeel BIG!_". It's saturated with broad and shallow everything.

It feels like a Kickstarter game in terms of performance. These guys spend tens of millions of dollars on a AAA game, and it's had more issues than half of my early access games that cost a couple of hundred thousand to make IN ALPHA!

I will be persuing a refund. 0/10 would not recommend. One of the worst hyped games this year.

Now I have to stop buying games not only from EA, but Ubisoft too now. By the time the year is out I'll have boycotted so many publishers, my games library will be comprised of kickstarters.


----------



## cadaveca (May 29, 2014)

Fixed my stutter issues by disabling HT.

As to graphical quality... the game only really looks good at certain times. Definitely overhyped...but then...I don't buy into hype, so I have ZERO complaints.


I only bought it after watching people play it on Twitch. My satisfaction in my purchase = 100%.


Uplay kind of bites...but I have Rocksmith 2014, which has uPlay fully integrated without any problems at all, no external app needed, and I understand that uplay service is used to connect online components including PC players with mobile users, so accepted it for what it is.

Story sucks compared to GTAIV, for sure, world seems smaller, too...but far more active. Haven't played GTAV...hoping it comes out on PC, and then is a step above this.


Also curious about the 2nd playable character...


----------



## AsRock (May 30, 2014)

RCoon said:


> All in all the game is far worse than I expected it to be.
> 
> Far worse.
> 
> ...



WOW that bad for ya huh,  Tell ya the truth it runs better than the last GTA did for me and looks loads better and to even say as bad as saints OMG maybe you should play that again right now as that annoyed me totally control wise and WD controls are much better.

Anyways games running max setting with MSAAx2 without issue even when speeding around the city.

Although i will agree on one thing for sure even though uplay gave me no  real issue's it sure sucks i am just glad it sucking yours not mine J/k..



cadaveca said:


> Fixed my stutter issues by disabling HT.
> 
> As to graphical quality... the game only really looks good at certain times. Definitely overhyped...but then...I don't buy into hype, so I have ZERO complaints.
> 
> ...



Got HT turned on here without issue, how odd that your getting the problem maybe some thing to do with SLI ?.


----------



## cadaveca (May 30, 2014)

AsRock said:


> Got HT turned on here without issue, how odd that your getting the problem maybe some thing to do with SLI ?.



Nah, just running a single card ATM. Could be because I still have three monitors plugged in, or anything else, really.  I'm not that concerned...still enjoying the game anyway.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 30, 2014)

There's more that sucks than story, graphics and performance. As many have said, the vehicles handle like crap. They also sound very arcade and fake. The AI is a joke. At first you wonder if for instance in a high security district-unlocking CtOS tower, you might have to be extremely carefully not to get killed. They even imply that in the dialog when you unlock the first one by sending you to a gun shop first to "double" your firepower. Then there's all those cameras and devices you can hack on the tower site further leading you to believe an all out shootout would be chaos.

As it turns out I find it's just a matter of linking camera hacks together until you find the main hack terminal, then playing the little hack mini game, which is actually a bit more challenging than the AI. If and when you DO get noticed, you can easily take cover around a corner and let the dummies come to you one by one. I even found out later that what I thought was an impenetrable glass wall behind me actually had an open panel they could have easily taken advantage of. Instead they all funneled into one spot one at a time from the other direction, leaving a heap of dummies afterward.

Vehicular challenges are hit and miss. Sometimes they're easy if you make use of the traffic hack traps well, or just pick a vehicle that is both tough and maneuverable. Granted some of the challenge with any vehicle related mission is the crap handling, but the shootouts I get in on the streets to mop up a convoy or fixer mission after my vehicle takes too much damage, are far more challenging than any I've faced with so called security professionals guarding important towers for the city.

The police presence doesn't seem to make much sense either. Often times they're called if I so much as hijack a cheap car, but I completed a whole convoy mission once with a firetruck, wrecking all the mob vehicles and the target truck, running over any that got out and started shooting, along with wiping out lots of civilian vehicles, but not one cop showed up the whole time.

This game just seems to be chock full of gimmicks to spam left and right. Like how you can hack passers by in an upscale district to drain thousands of dollars out of their bank accounts within a minute. If it weren't so shallow and contrived it might be more compelling, but some of the moments I expect to most rewarding are just meh.

Even GTA and Sleeping Dogs seems to make more elaborate use of exploiting building features to infiltrate and explore. There's wasted potential there. I spent a few minutes trying to find what I thought must certainly be a way to get inside a nearby building to scale a crane and walk it's beam to a CtOS building where it seemed perfectly positioned to do so, only to find it wasn't possible or necessary.

Too soon to give an overall impression yet, but so far, color me unimpressed. It's looking like my big source of fun lately is Wolfenstein: The New Order, which like Splinter Cell: Blacklist, was a bit of a sleeper title I didn't expect much from, but got a lot of enjoyment out of. I have to say though, SC: Blacklist is FAR more optimized than Wolfenstein: The New Order. Over-hyped games that run like crap seem to be the flavor of the day lately.


----------



## AsRock (May 30, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Nah, just running a single card ATM. Could be because I still have three monitors plugged in, or anything else, really.  I'm not that concerned...still enjoying the game anyway.



Glad ya enjoying it, seeing some quirks with it like when your listening in on a call the person don't always act like whats being said on the phone .. There is room for improving it but dam still having fun too and that's all that counts.

I did notice the power usage on this game which took my system up to 370-410w which no other game has done before lol.


----------



## Kyuuba (May 30, 2014)

I pre-ordered and guess it was horrible, tried to play it, i set it to ultra everything except for MSAAx2, i was getting between 55 and 85 fps (without seeing the sky), with those frames anyways the game was unplayable due to many stutterings, before getting into the damn game i was fighting against Uplay shit, oh my... i was about to do some atrocity...


----------



## AsRock (May 30, 2014)

Kyuuba said:


> I pre-ordered and guess it was horrible, tried to play it, i set it to ultra everything except for MSAAx2, i was getting between 55 and 85 fps (without seeing the sky), with those frames anyways the game was unplayable due to many stutterings, before getting into the damn game i was fighting against Uplay shit, oh my... i was about to do some atrocity...



Memory issue ?, Like ya only got 6GB and on top of that your using HDD's.

BTW running max settings with blur off and MSx4,   x8 game stutters.


----------



## Kyuuba (May 30, 2014)

AsRock said:


> Memory issue ?, Like ya only got 6GB and on top of that your using HDD's.
> 
> BTW running max settings with blur off and MSx4,   x8 game stutters.


Could be the memory? i don't know man, i've been using that kit since 2011 lol, they ran Crysis 3, Sleeping Dogs and many games, excellent i could say.


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 30, 2014)

Wolfenstein and Watch Dogs use a ton of VRAM. Watch Dogs has used over 3GB at 1440p on my R9 290.


----------



## AsRock (May 30, 2014)

Kyuuba said:


> Could be the memory? i don't know man, i've been using that kit since 2011 lol, they ran Crysis 3, Sleeping Dogs and many games, excellent i could say.



I would try turning the pagefile off and ignoring the low memory issue and hope i could get in game to see if that's part of the issue.

Depending on the resolution and settings in game as Lopaz said it could be vram too so try turning of blur and AA or at least the turn of HBAO\+ off.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 30, 2014)

AsRock said:


> Memory issue ?, Like ya only got 6GB and on top of that your using HDD's.
> 
> BTW running max settings with blur off and MSx4,   x8 game stutters.



It has nothing to do with sys RAM. This game uses a normal amount of sys RAM anyway. A little over 3GB total sys RAM just driving around the city on my rig. Wolfenstein by comparison will use a little over 5GB sys RAM.

As mentioned it's more about the VRAM, but still, the game scales horribly. I get the same paltry ave FPS while driving around (daytime) whether I use FXAA, 2xSMAA, or 4xSMAA.

The only time I really get acceptable ave FPS while driving is when there's no AA running. This is on all High settings with a 7970 OC.

Oh, and btw, if you're having performance issues, like most are with this POS, set GPU max buffered frames to 1. They had no business even offering a 3-5 max frames in such a poorly coded game. By default mine was set to 3, your's may be too.

Setting max frames to 1 considerably minimizes the mouse view lag whilst driving. At 3 I was having a hard time seeing the road because the mouse view would take it's sweet time to realign behind the car after turns.

This game for as much time as they hyped it up was just horribly coded and tested.


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 30, 2014)

Yeah, I turned mine down to 1, but didn't really notice a framerate improvement. There may have been an input lag improvement I wasn't looking for and didn't notice though. They implemented Vsync like dildos too.


----------



## AsRock (May 30, 2014)

Frag Maniac said:


> It has nothing to do with sys RAM. This game uses a normal amount of sys RAM anyway. A little over 3GB total sys RAM just driving around the city on my rig. Wolfenstein by comparison will use a little over 5GB sys RAM.
> 
> As mentioned it's more about the VRAM, but still, the game scales horribly. I get the same paltry ave FPS while driving around (daytime) whether I use FXAA, 2xSMAA, or 4xSMAA.
> 
> ...



That's just it i am having 0 issue's with performance and i have it buffered at 5 and those with issue's   it would be a good idea for lower,  I am not getting mouse lag either driving or not although only did a little driving a quick cop chase and decided i needed to plug in my xbox controller for driving for better control.

Dunno why but my games running awsome i just wish TPU's OSD would work with it lol.

I hope AMD can sort it out so people with lesser cards have a much better time..


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 30, 2014)

@Lopez0101,
After what I just stated above, I wouldn't have expected it to improve FPS, but rather input lag, specifically mouse input lag while driving. I think you're kidding yourself to turn on VSync with a 4850 though, esp in game. For Christ sake at least force it externally via CCC or D3DO if you must use it.

@AsRock,
LOL, you're using a GPU with 4GB VRAM, what else would you expect? So you're telling us the game works fine if we go out and buy a minimum $450 GPU that has 4GB VRAM? I don't think so. I've yet to see anything in this game worthy of that.

Wolf: New Order is a RAM hog, WD is a VRAM hog. Between the two, NO feels more fun to me, and I will probably have the intermittent pause problems solved with the lousy $25 2GB RAM module I ordered.

I'm a big fan of fix it for cheap if it ain't workin like it should. RAM's a cheap fix, VRAM isn't.


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 30, 2014)

Frag Maniac said:


> with a 4850 though



My current system specs are in my signature, lol....I've left the dropdown box the same since I only started using this site again this year after about a 4-5 year hiatus.

I mentioned running at 1440p. I don't think a 4850 could handle that in anything from the past few years.


----------



## AsRock (May 30, 2014)

Frag Maniac said:


> @Lopez0101,
> After what I just stated above, I wouldn't have expected it to improve FPS, but rather input lag, specifically mouse input lag while driving. I think you're kidding yourself to turn on VSync with a 4850 though, esp in game. For Christ sake at least force it externally via CCC or D3DO if you must use it.
> 
> @AsRock,
> ...




$450 really ? you can get a 760 with 4GB,  anyway this is crysis 1 and GTA all over again as a bunch are just crying because they THOUGHT wrong about games requiring 4GB of ram.  Tell ya what Arma 3 with the setting i run it at runs around 3.4GB so it's nothing new just again that people been caught with their pants down..

Sure the game has bugs like OMG of course it frigging does it's a open based game.  In fact why not point the finger at nvidia too with there restrictions and in fact it would not be surprised if nvidia trying to get people to buy new cards with 4GB,

If a 760 4GB ($300) card would run it all that well i could not tell you except from saying the card runs it just fine.

And i am sure more than 1186 people bought the game and did not give it a review..  Most of those reviews though steam are complete bollocks anyways..

when i got my 290X i got it for one main reason memory usage of games getting higher as i said A3 takes 3.4GB and to expect no other games to start requiring it is just blind.

One of the big reasons i did not get a nvidia card.

EDIT:  I guess they should not of given the option for people to pick such high details as most expect to run every thing maxed out if they do ( COUGH GTA ).


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 30, 2014)

Some of the options say "Requires at least 2GB", not sure if it says VRAM or not, can't remember. I don't think they changed what that number reads based on resolution...


----------



## Drone (May 30, 2014)

Lol what the fuck, I'm in tears


----------



## Frick (May 30, 2014)

AsRock said:


> $450 really ? you can get a 760 with 4GB,  anyway this is crysis 1 and GTA all over again as a bunch are just crying because they THOUGHT wrong about games requiring 4GB of ram.  Tell ya what Arma 3 with the setting i run it at runs around 3.4GB so it's nothing new just again that people been caught with their pants down..



Isn't the point it looks like crap though? I've seen videos, it does not look like it would not max out on a 7970.


----------



## RCoon (May 30, 2014)

Drone said:


> Lol what the fuck, I'm in tears



Jesus that stuff is hilarious. Especially the last one when he gets closelined off the motorbike and his hands are broken xD



Frick said:


> Isn't the point it looks like crap though? I've seen videos, it does not look like it would not max out on a 7970.



It doesn't look like it would max out a 7970, but it requires stupendous power to run its average graphics settings. Reminds me of AssCreed III boston level, that ran better on an i3 and 660 than an i7 and a 7970. Crazy bad development. I can only imagine how bad it would have been if they hadn't delayed it and "polished" it. In its current state it looks like they did a real good job of polishing.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 30, 2014)

LOL, sorry Lopez, forgot about the 1440p, but on components I generally first check the spec chart, and your sig is rather faint text.

AsRock, I DID actually partly blame it on Nvidia today on another forum...

_"Only the hardest core Nvidia fanboys (you know who you are) seem willing to blow smoke up this game's code raped arse. Most seem unwilling to live in denial and are appalled by the atrocity of it. If this is what a 5 mill deal with Ubi nets Nvidia, I have to say, so far I'm not at all impressed."_


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 30, 2014)

I like to be mysterious.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 30, 2014)

Lopez0101 said:


> I like to be mysterious.


You should work for Valve. LOL


----------



## MustSeeMelons (May 30, 2014)

Gosh.. Seems like everyone has already stated what's wrong with this game, but I will share my opinion anyway. 
The game doesn't look bad, some of the effects are really nice, but nothing too jaw dropping. For me, it would be OK, if the game ran as it should! On my 280X i get dips in the 20's at 1200p on ultra with no AA. On high - dip's in to 30's. The game isn't as fun as it could be if the fps wasn't all over the place, there is no fun to be found if the game starts lagging it's balls of while driving.. oh, driving - that's the biggest problem for me. If it's an free roaming game, the vehicles have to be good, because you will mostly be in them! Everything about the cars is bad, handling, physics, the damage model.. I guess GTAIV spoiled me, those were the best cars I've seen in such a game. (I was furious with GTAV's simplified car physics and handling).
I almost forgot - I cant jump? The world seems much smaller already. Also, I couldn't get in to cover in some places where I should have, seems a bit rushed.. How many platforms? Oh it's too hard? Then why did you do it?


----------



## Kyuuba (May 30, 2014)

aw man i cried with that video hahahah LOL


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Kyuuba (May 30, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


>


That's some serious issues there, no way this game is worth 60 dollars.


----------



## AsRock (May 30, 2014)

Umm i see no video..


----------



## Vario (May 30, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


>


What a piece of shit game!


----------



## Drone (May 30, 2014)

LoL all realism just fucked off of this game.


----------



## natr0n (May 30, 2014)

Basically 22 gigs magically freed up on my hard drive.


----------



## cadaveca (May 31, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


>



Prettyy much sums up all the issues nicely. Otherwise, I'm still enjoying it.



natr0n said:


> Basically 22 gigs magically freed up on my hard drive.



Uh..22 GB? this game is only 13.9 GB...?

LuLz. Would be funny if people with issues had a far different build than I do.


----------



## AsRock (May 31, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Prettyy much sums up all the issues nicely. Otherwise, I'm still enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



14.2GB here using W7






Gotta love bikes, even though i do wish it was more realistic but still fun


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 31, 2014)

smoke effect looks pretty good, but is it just me or does the game during the day look washed out?


----------



## AsRock (May 31, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> smoke effect looks pretty good, but is it just me or does the game during the day look washed out?



Yep in places the textures are not all that ..  The rain\water effects are good but again not finished as you or ai disturb the water .


----------



## Guitar (May 31, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


>



Well that looks terrible.


----------



## cadaveca (May 31, 2014)

AsRock said:


> 14.2GB here using W7









So STEAM version is 300 MB larger. I am on Win8.1, and have uPlay-only version.

Sounds like maybe STEAM has miner in it? 

Yours has more files, and less folders!!!!


----------



## natr0n (May 31, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Prettyy much sums up all the issues nicely. Otherwise, I'm still enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yeah, you're right I was uninstalling a few games with iobit uninstaller and I looked at wrong file size of another game thats gone lol. I think I meant I freed up total from 2 games.


----------



## tttony (May 31, 2014)

This game it's a joke


----------



## AsRock (May 31, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> So STEAM version is 300 MB larger. I am on Win8.1, and have uPlay-only version.
> 
> Sounds like maybe STEAM has miner in it?
> 
> Yours has more files, and less folders!!!!




Some thing else i have noticed to, i believe the game, well superfetch caches a lot of it as my memory cache jumped up to 10GB as it's normally around 3GB which all so makes me think that playing this game might be making even more issue's for people using HDD's.

So it windows might be caching it and paging it too and as seen as i have my game on one SSD and windows on another it's been a none issue...


----------



## Drone (May 31, 2014)

AI is so weird in this game ....


----------



## Frick (May 31, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


>



I liked the water around 3:50. Otherwise, wow.

EDIT: I mean I don't really care about these things but this just sucks.


----------



## Champ (May 31, 2014)

Those videos made my morning. Thank you guys. That game is still in the beta stage. I'm gonna keep playing my tomb raider


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 31, 2014)

I can't believe how much of a hog this game is


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 31, 2014)

Shit, 4GB? What resolution are you running it at?


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 31, 2014)

Lopez0101 said:


> Shit, 4GB? What resolution are you running it at?


2560x1080


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 31, 2014)

Lots of little things that don't make sense in this game. Why have honking if no one pays attention to your horn? They sound fake anyway. Why have wardrobes if it's just the same outfit with different colors and patterns? Why show other styles of clothing on the store racks and shelves if you can't buy them? Why would a guy trying to conceal his identity even walk into a clothing store when he can anonymously buy stuff online?

I can come up with tons more, but the most appalling thing is the horrible performance and scaling. Especially the driving.

Also, the bit with others being able to hack into your game is not clearly defined. I was assuming I wouldn't even see anything like that playing sp, but it happened anyway, and the game never made it clear if it was an "online" character AI from the game world, or an actual online person. At any rate they definitely try and shove the Online Hacking mode in your face even in sp, with a forced segment early on dealing with it.

As it turns out, I found you can easily go into the Online part of the menu and disable "Online hacking", but this is something they definitely don't warn you about, so be advised if you don't want it, turn it off. Previously I even went to the extreme of disabling my LAN connection to make sure no one could hack into my game.

It's also very quirky how they structured Online Hacking mode. As others have said, they make you believe your sp game is deadlocked until you participate in this online hack duel intro mission, but as it turns out, you can just leave the mission then come back, and then the game reverts back to how it was before the hack invasion.

It's as if they rushed this Online hack mode and never decided how to implement it  in sp. Either that or the tutorial for it is too vague to understand.


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 31, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> 2560x1080



Huh, I only used a bit over 3GB @ 2560x1440 with maxed settings. Does AA use up much VRAM? Maybe I just haven't played it long enough.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 31, 2014)

Lopez0101 said:


> Does AA use up much VRAM?


Yes it can, and so can too high of a GPU max buffered frames setting.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 31, 2014)

Lopez0101 said:


> Huh, I only used a bit over 3GB @ 2560x1440 with maxed settings. Does AA use up much VRAM? Maybe I just haven't played it long enough.


AA has a huge impact on VRAM

My settings when i shot that screen shot

Ultra Textures 
HABO+High 
4xMSAA
GPU Frame Buffer 3


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 31, 2014)

I have the buffered frames set to "1" and don't use anything above FXAA. That's the nice thing about 1440p, just don't really need much, if any, AA. That and a few jaggies has never really ruined my life or gaming experience.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 1, 2014)

Lopez0101 said:


> I have the buffered frames set to "1" and don't use anything above FXAA. That's the nice thing about 1440p, just don't really need much, if any, AA. That and a few jaggies has never really ruined my life or gaming experience.


Ahhhh see that's why 

Here's another


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jun 1, 2014)

Man, I want temps like yours...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 1, 2014)

Lopez0101 said:


> Man, I want temps like yours...


What does your card run at


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jun 1, 2014)

Watchdogs likes to get into the 90's @ 100% fan speed. NZXT shipped a G10 bracket to me a month ago, but I haven't gotten it yet. Probably going to email them about it today.

Maybe I should give up trying to keep everything fitting an a micro ATX case, but hopefully getting the 290 on even an AIO will significantly help. The PSU is right below the card so it's not getting the coolest air and the card's backplate has about 2mm of space from my H80i on my 4770k, which is causing crazy heatsoak. At 3.9Ghz the coolant temp gets up to 70C. I feel like something is starving the fans though, I've got them setup as exhausts with a 120 in the top of the case as an intake right into them, and the fans are much quieter than when they were intakes, but the temps suck. I might try resetting the block, maybe it got wiggled or something when I was switching things around.

This is all with the side panel off, lol.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 1, 2014)

Lopez0101 said:


> Watchdogs likes to get into the 90's @ 100% fan speed. NZXT shipped a G10 bracket to me a month ago, but I haven't gotten it yet. Probably going to email them about it today.
> 
> Maybe I should give up trying to keep everything fitting an a micro ATX case, but hopefully getting the 290 on even an AIO will significantly help. The PSU is right below the card so it's not getting the coolest air and the card's backplate has about 2mm of space from my H80i on my 4770k, which is causing crazy heatsoak. At 3.9Ghz the coolant temp gets up to 70C. I feel like something is starving the fans though, I've got them setup as exhausts with a 120 in the top of the case as an intake right into them, and the fans are much quieter than when they were intakes, but the temps suck. I might try resetting the block, maybe it got wiggled or something when I was switching things around.
> 
> This is all with the side panel off, lol.


Lol really and you have a gaming edition 

I'm using a Stock Reference


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jun 1, 2014)

You make me sad. Most games stay in the 80's though, so I'm not sure what the deal is. I haven't played WD since I added my hella sick cardboard GPU brace, which lowered my temps, lol.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 1, 2014)

Lopez0101 said:


> You make me sad. Most games stay in the 80's though, so I'm not sure what the deal is. I haven't played WD since I added my hella sick cardboard GPU brace, which lowered my temps, lol.


Most of the time mines stay in the high 60s low 70s. Maxing out at 75*C. WD is the only game so far to pass that


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jun 1, 2014)

Guess I'm just bad at computers and never get a break. 4770k OC's like shit, won't even do 4Ghz without giving me BSOD's. AIB 290 runs hotter than a ref board at lower clocks. Part of me is starting to wonder if something is wrong with my mobo. I think I'm going to start a new thread to get some help troubleshooting those BSOD's because they're annoying and almost always caused by a different  .sys process each time.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 1, 2014)

Lopez0101 said:


> Guess I'm just bad at computers and never get a break. 4770k OC's like shit, won't even do 4Ghz without giving me BSOD's. AIB 290 runs hotter than a ref board at lower clocks. Part of me is starting to wonder if something is wrong with my mobo. I think I'm going to start a new thread to get some help troubleshooting those BSOD's because they're annoying and almost always caused by a different  .sys process each time.


Wow that does suck. My i7-4770 does 4.173GHz without a hitch and it's not even unlocked.


----------



## Kyuuba (Jun 1, 2014)

Lopez0101 said:


> Guess I'm just bad at computers and never get a break. 4770k OC's like shit, won't even do 4Ghz without giving me BSOD's. AIB 290 runs hotter than a ref board at lower clocks. Part of me is starting to wonder if something is wrong with my mobo. I think I'm going to start a new thread to get some help troubleshooting those BSOD's because they're annoying and almost always caused by a different  .sys process each time.


I've seen people struggling with the 4770K, i have managed to push mine to 4.3 ghz without touching a single configuration at stock voltages but that was only a minute test because i have the stock cooler and the temps at that moment went to almost 90 º while rendering a Video on Sony Vegas, then after that reverted to its normal multiplier value 3.9 boost and everything went to normal, highest temp while rendering with sony vegas ~ 74º.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jun 1, 2014)

3.8 seems to be the most stable for me, but that's stupid because it's under the boost clock. If I don't manually set it to 3.9 it runs fine. It's annoying.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jun 1, 2014)

Been playing the game some more. If there's one saving grace it's that it DOES scale somewhat in difficulty once you start doing tougher missions. I guess maybe I notice it more than some because I'm playing my first run through as bare bones as I can equipment wise to compensate for only being on Normal mode.

The only thing I've bought so far is a $1200 assault rifle, at the start of the game where they send you to a gun shop. For the most part I use whatever I pick up though. Some convoys can be tough if you have minimal gear and aren't careful how you do them. Like No Rules, which has a big wig mob boss and an entourage of limos, SVUs, and heavily armed and armored troops.

I ended up parking a courier van sideways across their lane on one end of a raising platform type bridge and activated the bridge as the target limo was on the center of the platform. This isolated the lead SVU and the target limo on my side of the bridge after they drove off the platform. 

Taking cover from behind the van, they didn't even see me, making it an easy mop up with my SVD and SGR 12, followed by a quick rush at the target to get the requisite knock down. Other attempts from various vantage points with the SVD failed due to civilians calling cops and my getting caught in the middle of their battle, and/or getting flanked by either after re-positioning.

So it will no doubt be necessary to get very clever or gear up on higher difficulty modes, maybe both.


----------



## Kyuuba (Jun 1, 2014)

Ahh, the police will help the gang to kill you, must watch.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 1, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> AA has a huge impact on VRAM
> 
> My settings when i shot that screen shot
> 
> ...



Near same setting here except blur is off and GPU frame are 5 @ 1920x1080 and mem usage is 3.8GB.


@Frag Maniac, one of the 1st things i did was to turn off online stuff, i did play though that mission and i got the guy trying to hide in a bunch of people.  And was pretty sure it was a real person too as when they were changing direction the catch up was minimal  like 1m as after then the AI been much easier to catch...
And i dislike how it pushes the online crap in your face too and should just let me pick one if i want to lol.

And if i was trying to hide my ID when buying cloths surly would not be online,  it be in a bar\pub .


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jun 1, 2014)

I since posting about the 2xEQ AA turned AA off completely after eventual frame rate drop offs while driving dipping into 35ish FPS average. Didn't really solve the problem though. I'm running Cat 14.6b and have the patch installed too.

Really getting tired of the poor driving FPS, and the mouse view lag problem is often horrible. I'll be in the middle of a nasty escape and as my vehicle gets damaged a lot find a good place to hop out and switch vehicles, then the mouse will take it's sweet time letting me swing the view around. I used to think it only happened while driving at times, but sometimes it happens on foot and it's very annoying.

Anyways, had some more epic missions, including a couple story missions involving big chases with helis, and a particularly interesting convoy in Pawnee called Small Town Justice with some very heavy armor troops that make the No Rules guys look like ice cream shop clerks. The odd thing is, I tried a method that got me killed in No Rules, parking one of those semi large reinforced cargo bed trucks across the road and using it's bed as a snipe spot.

The heavies managed to get quite close and I had to hop out when the 2nd grenade was tossed as the truck was taking lots of damage. I narrowly escaped death as it exploded and managed to take cover behind it to shotgun blast the remaining bodyguards several times in the head. Those suckers are tough. The two knock downs were then an easy mop up.

BTW, has anyone else noticed one of the NPC profiles in the game when scanning with your smartphone is "Former Abstergo Employee"?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 2, 2014)

So a lot of people are apparently having issues with hitching while driving and using Ultra Textures even on extremely beast PC's. I was having the issue was well and thought I was short on Vram but it turns out it never even touches 2048GB on Ultra with Temporal AA.

Thankfully they've announce a patch to increase PC performance.

A temporary fix which somewhat alleviates the issue seems to be adding -disablepagefilecheck to the end of the .exe.

I'm not sure why, but it helped.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 2, 2014)

Lopez0101 said:


> Guess I'm just bad at computers and never get a break. 4770k OC's like shit, won't even do 4Ghz without giving me BSOD's. AIB 290 runs hotter than a ref board at lower clocks. Part of me is starting to wonder if something is wrong with my mobo. I think I'm going to start a new thread to get some help troubleshooting those BSOD's because they're annoying and almost always caused by a different  .sys process each time.



You probably aren't overclocking the chip correctly. 4GHZ is barely an overclock. the chip boosts to 3.9GHZ on its own stock.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jun 2, 2014)

I know it's barely an overclock. I just ordered an air cooler and I'm ditching the H80i. It worked fine the first couple of months, but now the coolant is hitting 75C+ and CPU is throttling, even after reapply the heatsink. Not sure what's wrong with it, flipping the rad around it almost sounds like it's not as full as it used to be or something somehow. Anyway, other than adjusting voltages and multiplier, how else am I doing it wrong? I bumped it up to 4.1Ghz and it was fine, it just doesn't like to be stable 24/7 with F@H. Most BSOD's are .sys files and it's always random ones.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 2, 2014)

Lopez0101 said:


> I know it's barely an overclock. I just ordered an air cooler and I'm ditching the H80i. It worked fine the first couple of months, but now the coolant is hitting 75C+ and CPU is throttling, even after reapply the heatsink. Not sure what's wrong with it, flipping the rad around it almost sounds like it's not as full as it used to be or something somehow. Anyway, other than adjusting voltages and multiplier, how else am I doing it wrong? I bumped it up to 4.1Ghz and it was fine, it just doesn't like to be stable 24/7 with F@H. Most BSOD's are .sys files and it's always random ones.



Maybe its your HDD and you think its the OC. What are the errors?  .sys sounds like maybe a corrupt file.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 2, 2014)

Could anyone run this for me and spit out the results? different quality levels would be awesome. You will need atleast .net 4

http://www.teamdotexe.org/downloads/Program CPU Monitor.exe


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jun 2, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> Maybe its your HDD and you think its the OC. What are the errors? .sys sounds like maybe a corrupt file.



I'm gonna post a thread about it soon enough to see if anybody can help me out. But I was getting BSOD's on a previous format with no GPU while OC'ing and running F@H


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 2, 2014)

Solaris17 said:


> Could anyone run this for me and spit out the results? different quality levels would be awesome. You will need atleast .net 4
> 
> http://www.teamdotexe.org/downloads/Program CPU Monitor.exe



Well I didn't mess around with qulity levels but maybe someone else will.

Here are my results everything maxed except for Texture on High, motion blur off and I'm using Temporal AA.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 2, 2014)

INSTG8R said:


> It's no worse than  Sleeping dogs.


Obviously since those "Dogs" are "watching" and not "sleeping"


----------



## Drone (Jun 2, 2014)

Sebastien Viard, graphics technical director for Watch Dogs, has tweeted that they're making performance patch for pc. No word about bugs/glitches fixing patch.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 2, 2014)

Solaris17 said:


> Could anyone run this for me and spit out the results? different quality levels would be awesome. You will need atleast .net 4
> 
> http://www.teamdotexe.org/downloads/Program CPU Monitor.exe


I'll give it a gander


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 2, 2014)

Solaris17 said:


> Could anyone run this for me and spit out the results? different quality levels would be awesome. You will need atleast .net 4
> 
> http://www.teamdotexe.org/downloads/Program CPU Monitor.exe


My i7-4770


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jun 2, 2014)

Drone said:


> Sebastien Viard, graphics technical director for Watch Dogs, has tweeted that they're making performance patch for pc. No word about bugs/glitches fixing patch.



LOL, some of the guys on Twitter haven't a clue what they're talking about.

_"3 r9 280x getting very poor performance + never use more than 3gb when I have9" _


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 2, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> My i7-4770


What are your settings? You seem to use a few hundred MB more RAM than I.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 2, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> What are your settings? You seem to use a few hundred MB more RAM than I.


All Ultra
HBAO+High
2xMSAA
2560x1080


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jun 2, 2014)

I can confirm that the disable page file command helps smooth out driving some, but it's still in serious need of that promised performance patch.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks a bunch! it seems they were right about the system requirements it looks like in the system memory department its actually not that bad but probably rough for the now ageing 4GB standard but the CPU usage even on highend chips gets pretty nasty at points. considering the program measures process usage not system usage.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 3, 2014)

Solaris17 said:


> Thanks a bunch! it seems they were right about the system requirements it looks like in the system memory department its actually not that bad but probably rough for the now ageing 4GB standard but the CPU usage even on highend chips gets pretty nasty at points. considering the program measures process usage not system usage.



It seemed to use more of the Intel CPU then it did my AMD CPU, think that is negligible?

EDIT:

Probably circumstantial?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 3, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> It seemed to use more of the Intel CPU then it did my AMD CPU, think that is negligible?



I think that is chance.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 3, 2014)

Frag Maniac said:


> I can confirm that the disable page file command helps smooth out driving some, but it's still in serious need of that promised performance patch.



I am on Uplay so I don't have the convenience of Steams launch options to try that one. That said it does drop down to 30FPS while driving but it's totally liveable, no "stutter"


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 3, 2014)

INSTG8R said:


> I am on Uplay so I don't have the convenience of Steams launch options to try that one. That said it does drop down to 30FPS while driving but it's totally liveable, no "stutter"


I'm on uplay and you can. All you have to do is find the .exe from the root make a shorcut and add it there. Launch it and Uplay will recognize your playing it and do all its sync stuff.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jun 3, 2014)

^^^Yep, works just as well using the target path in the shortcut's properties after right clicking it. Steam just uses Valve's version of the same thing really. Just make sure you put a space between the exe path and the command, and use a hyphen in front of it.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 3, 2014)

Started reading back in this thread to see what I missed and I'm surprised how many people didn't like the game. The steam reviews I get, people just want to hate on having to use Uplay, I too was mildly annoyed but got over it once i saw it wasn't a resource hog or that invasive, it was just something extra to play the game.

I suppose since I wasn't really following, nor hyped up about or saw any trailers and got the game for free (without even expecting it) that those are factors to me enjoying the game quite a bit.

The graphics aren't entirely "next gen" but completely pleasing for a sandbox of which I haven't played one since Prototype 2 and while Prototype 2 had some neat gameplay elements, the environment got bland, generic and boring to look at. In WD, its diverse, dense, and quite nice to look at and mess around in. Not having play a GTA game since III, of which I didn't even do the story (just drove around wrecking stuff) I find WD's story quite compelling, probably because I enjoy the idea of Big Brother Society (which I think is quite applicable to us today) rather than a mafia type telling.

Also my R9 270x has been a beast at running this game maxed out High Textures. I have put the story on pause to wait for that patch to see if I can continue on Ultra Textures, a difference I saw and would like to keep. I was getting stuttering too like most people.

The online elements spice up the game a lot. I played a few online races and I had as much fun dodging traffic and competing as a NFS game (probably the older ones, back when they were great).

So far, overall I give this game a 7/10.  Maybe an 8 if that patch works for me and the story turns out to be stunning.

9/10 if the map were bigger but in all honesty the size it is now has been pleasing.
Would have been a 10/10 if the graphics were like the E3 trailer, as I came to find out was exaggerated. I hate when they do that.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jun 3, 2014)

I feel like this game would have been better with a smaller world, so they could have concentrated on really exploring what they had the possibility to.


----------



## Devon68 (Jun 3, 2014)

Seeing many people were unhappy with the game I've decided to download the game and try it before buying it. It's a shame the download took more than 4 days as I missed a chance to pick up the game for 15$ in a form of a unused coupon people get when they buy a sudden type of graphics card. Oh well there will be other opportunities if I happen to like the game.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 4, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> Started reading back in this thread to see what I missed and I'm surprised how many people didn't like the game. The steam reviews I get, people just want to hate on having to use Uplay, I too was mildly annoyed but got over it once i saw it wasn't a resource hog or that invasive, it was just something extra to play the game.



Same here. I didn't have any preconceived notions before playing the game. Didn't really know much about it honestly...just looking for a new game. So far, about to finish act 3, I have really enjoyed the game. Honestly the story isn't bad and the graphics are pretty good. I'm running the game maxed out @ 2560x1600 and it does stutter every now and then, but not a crippling experience. Most of the time it's from chain exploding a bunch of stuff while driving. Otherwise it runs great. Haven't played multi yet, not sure I will, but the single player has been enjoyable so far.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 4, 2014)

the cyber batman premise is cool but the story is poorly written, disjointed and doesn't pay off. Jordi Chin is the strongest character and well.... the graphics are pretty flat. it's not a bad game but it's not great either. putting this one under "B" open world games. you guys might feel the same way if you played GTA V first.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 4, 2014)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Same here. I didn't have any preconceived notions before playing the game. Didn't really know much about it honestly...just looking for a new game. So far, about to finish act 3, I have really enjoyed the game. Honestly the story isn't bad and the graphics are pretty good. I'm running the game maxed out @ 2560x1600 and it does stutter every now and then, but not a crippling experience. Most of the time it's from chain exploding a bunch of stuff while driving. Otherwise it runs great. Haven't played multi yet, not sure I will, but the single player has been enjoyable so far.



Online is super fun. You should warm up with some online races if that is your thing.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jun 4, 2014)

Agree on Jordi Chin, although T-Bone is right up there with him. I would have thought you were describing a 9/10 rating before you mentioned 7/10 Aphex. Hell, even I gave it roughly 7.5/10, and at least 8.5 if they fix the damn driving performance.

Just finished Act III and was glad to see Act IV has 8 missions. The mission for finding all the weapons crates was kinda cool, but I was hoping for better with the one for human trafficking.

I really don't care for a lot of the side stuff, too arcade. For me it's mainly convoys and gang hideouts, but some of the fixer ones are good. For a game that spams the chase and getaway to death, the driving needs to be much better though. 

Did I say the driving sucks? Well, I'm sure it would be far more tolerable without the performance issues anyway. Here's hoping that performance patch actually does something, and comes before I beat it on the next two difficulty modes.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 4, 2014)

Frag Maniac said:


> Agree on Jordi Chin, although T-Bone is right up there with him. I would have thought you were describing a 9/10 rating before you mentioned 7/10 Aphex. Hell, even I gave it roughly 7.5/10, and at least 8.5 if they fix the damn driving performance.
> 
> Just finished Act III and was glad to see Act IV has 8 missions. The mission for finding all the weapons crates was kinda cool, but I was hoping for better with the one for human trafficking.
> 
> ...



Is it only in cars that the performance tanks? is it like a motion blur setting maybe is their anything super different graphical wise about the cars that you notice vs the rest of the game to make it do that?


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jun 4, 2014)

Solaris17 said:


> Is it only in cars that the performance tanks? is it like a motion blur setting maybe is their anything super different graphical wise about the cars that you notice vs the rest of the game to make it do that?



It's mainly while driving and settings don't really do much. Well, I refuse to drop textures below High with a 7970 anyway, but I'm running no AA or VSync and the disable page file check command and it still is very annoying. Besides low FPS around mid 30s or lower, the mouse view lag is absolutely horrible. It often takes a long time for it to realign behind the car after turns during chaotic chases.

Occasionally the mouse lag will happen on foot, but usually only right after getting out of a vehicle after a nasty chase. I have to say though, overall the mouse optimization is spotty. I have a Logitech G400 and I have to set in game sensitivity at max with my mouse set at 800 DPI. As a result the mouse look is usually either a bit squirrelly or sluggish, depending what I'm doing. Sometimes I ramp it up on the fly for cameras, which pan very slowly.

According to the Ubi dev on Twitter, he claims it's a problem with PCs not having unified memory and not being able to load and unload textures quickly as you drive through the map. Others have called BS on this, stating PCs have been using shared RAM for some time, but I can see how high end APUs and the PS4's GDDR5 RAM might help considerably due to onboard cache and faster RAM, not to mention no MB latency between GPU and CPU.

That said, Ubi have admitted the game needs a performance patch, so it seems this excuse of no unified memory is just them trying to avoid being lynched by their fans with expensive PCs.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 5, 2014)

Solaris17 said:


> Is it only in cars that the performance tanks? is it like a motion blur setting maybe is their anything super different graphical wise about the cars that you notice vs the rest of the game to make it do that?



Blur was the 1st thing i turned off and have not actually tried playing with it on as it annoys to hell anyways.  Game plays flawlessly for me so should for you too unless not using SSD makes a great difference which could be a possible as texture loading or what it does at high speeds slowing the game for people..

I play @
1920x1080
vsync off
blur off
details all max
and MSAAx4

As TPU's  OCD don't work i cannot tell you a frame rate but found it really smooth playing no stutters or lockups like that.


I though UBI would of had a patch out by now as a performance patch is due.


----------



## WalterHughes1986 (Jun 5, 2014)

well,my wallet have to empty,cry :'(((


----------



## Tintai (Jun 5, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> So STEAM version is 300 MB larger. I am on Win8.1, and have uPlay-only version.
> 
> Sounds like maybe STEAM has miner in it?
> 
> Yours has more files, and less folders!!!!



Hmm waht? Uplay version 14 GB?


----------



## Devon68 (Jun 5, 2014)

> Hmm waht? Uplay version 14 GB?


I was surprised about that too. Even the pirated versions that can be found online are between 22-23 GB. Even in a unboxing video I watched had 3 DVD's included.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 5, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> I was surprised about that too. Even the pirated versions that can be found online are between 22-23 GB. Even in a unboxing video I watched had 3 DVD's included.


Language packs. At least, that's what I think is going on here. I bought mine from uPlay direct.

I'm actually pretty happy with it. I understand those that have played GTA V like that better.. I am sure... but I don't buy console games any more, so I have not had the pleasure of playing a "new" GTA title in quite some time now. Watch_Dogs is GTA San Andreas to me, with better graphics, which was about what I had expected.

I'd actually like a larger world, a bit less busy than this one is.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 5, 2014)

Tintai said:


> Hmm waht? Uplay version 14 GB?


Mines is 13.9GB


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 5, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Language packs. At least, that's what I think is going on here. I bought mine from uPlay direct.
> 
> I'm actually pretty happy with it. I understand those that have played GTA V like that better.. I am sure... but I don't buy console games any more, so I have not had the pleasure of playing a "new" GTA title in quite some time now. Watch_Dogs is GTA San Andreas to me, with better graphics, which was about what I had expected.
> 
> I'd actually like a larger world, a bit less busy than this one is.



Same boat. 

I moved the Data folder that contains, the sounds, textures, etc... onto my SSD (to see if it would help with stuttering, it did not) and the folder was only 14GB. 

So the rest of the size is coming from something else.


----------



## Tintai (Jun 5, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> I was surprised about that too. Even the pirated versions that can be found online are between 22-23 GB. Even in a unboxing video I watched had 3 DVD's included.


Yes, I have 3 DVD's.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 6, 2014)

http://www.dsogaming.com/news/watch...-ultra-quality-settings-supposedly-uncovered/


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 6, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> http://www.dsogaming.com/news/watch...-ultra-quality-settings-supposedly-uncovered/


Gonna give this a shot


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 6, 2014)

Can't get Radeon Pro to work which I need to run SweetFX on 8.1. I know it isn't working cause the in-game overlay isn't working. Not to mention my toggling of sFX


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 6, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> Can't get Radeon Pro to work which I need to run SweetFX on 8.1. I know it isn't working cause the in-game overlay isn't working. Not to mention my toggling of sFX


I tried the modded XML file and it does look better especially with SweetFX on top of it


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 6, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> I tried the modded XML file and it does look better especially with SweetFX on top of it


I got it to work by taking of admin rights on WD.exe.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 6, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> I got it to work by taking of admin rights on WD.exe.


Screenies please


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 6, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Screenies please


Of sweetFX in action or of the admin rights?

EDIT: You probably mean sweetFX so yeah I'll post some screens. 

Also i changed the settings from the modified XML from Ultra to high so I hope that didn't revert the whole XML.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 6, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> Of sweetFX in action or of the admin rights?
> 
> EDIT: You probably mean sweetFX so yeah I'll post some screens.
> 
> Also i changed the settings from the modified XML from Ultra to high so I hope that didn't revert the whole XML.


Yea of the modds as i don't think sweetFX went through for me


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 6, 2014)

Man If I knew uPlay took such low quality Screenshots I would have used FRAPS... Next time. At least I know it will upload.
The darker of the two is SweetFX On. It basically allows lights to be more distinct from the surrounding darkness. Colors stand out more.





























I think it adds a realistic lighting to it, kind of like what skyrim realistic lighting mods did, made the nights like real world nights. Because of it, the rain isn't as easily seen in the dark with sFX on.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 6, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> Man If I knew uPlay took such low quality Screenshots I would have used FRAPS... Next time. At least I know it will upload.
> The darker of the two is SweetFX On. It basically allows lights to be more distinct from the surrounding darkness. Colors stand out more.
> 
> 
> ...


How do you know its on lol i can't figure mines out


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 6, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> How do you know its on lol i can't figure mines out


Go to Radeon Pro settings and go to the SweetFX section, hit enable, choose the folder with the SFX content, make a hotkey (i use scroll lock).

Add a profile for WD exe, go to sweetFX tab and hit enable, load the custom sweetFX watch dog config you downloaded by scrolling down and hitting import settings. 

Don't forget to right click the profile and hit apply now. Launch game and it should launch with it on, if not hit your toggle. Also try enabling OSD to see if Radeon Pro is even working with the game, mine wasn't because I had the game with elevated privileges and RP was without. I couldn't elevate RP so I just unchecked admin rights for WD exe.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 6, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> Go to Radeon Pro settings and go to the SweetFX section, hit enable, choose the folder with the SFX content, make a hotkey (i use scroll lock).
> 
> Add a profile for WD exe, go to sweetFX tab and hit enable, load the custom sweetFX watch dog config you downloaded by scrolling down and hitting import settings.
> 
> Don't forget to right click the profile and hit apply now. Launch game and it should launch with it on, if not hit your toggle. Also try enabling OSD to see if Radeon Pro is even working with the game, mine wasn't because I had the game with elevated privileges and RP was without. I couldn't elevate RP so I just unchecked admin rights for WD exe.


i'll give it another shot


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 6, 2014)

Also if you do get it working, which you should, calibrate the screen brightness or else it will be super dark. I had to take mine from being able to see it at 30 (pre sFX) to being a perfect barely at 90.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 6, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> Also if you do get it working, which you should, calibrate the screen brightness or else it will be super dark. I had to take mine from being able to see it at 30 (pre sFX) to being a perfect barely at 90.


alright


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 7, 2014)

Just upgraded to a 280X from XFX. Now my game crashes on launch. Turns out I have to turn off uPlay overlay but its odd I didn't have to before.

Also I don't know if I need to reinstall drivers, since it seems like there is only 1 set of Drivers for all R9 cards, but I have yet to confirm this. So far everything else seems fine.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jun 7, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> Go to Radeon Pro settings and go to the SweetFX section, hit enable, choose the folder with the SFX content, make a hotkey (i use scroll lock).
> 
> Add a profile for WD exe, go to sweetFX tab and hit enable, load the custom sweetFX watch dog config you downloaded by scrolling down and hitting import settings.
> 
> Don't forget to right click the profile and hit apply now. Launch game and it should launch with it on, if not hit your toggle. Also try enabling OSD to see if Radeon Pro is even working with the game, mine wasn't because I had the game with elevated privileges and RP was without. I couldn't elevate RP so I just unchecked admin rights for WD exe.


Going to try this myself, if not with WD with another game. I've never been able to get RP to do ANYTHING, not even simple things like VSync. It's not a very intuitive or well explained tool really. D3DO is SO much easier to use, but very limited in what it can do.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 11, 2014)

Any news when the patch will come out for Watch Dogs?  I might buy the game if the patch solves the performance issues.


----------



## Devon68 (Jun 11, 2014)

> Any news when the patch will come out for Watch Dogs? I might buy the game if the patch solves the performance issues.


This was the only thing I could find, hope he's right.
http://s20.postimg.org/ir4w4d2nh/image.jpg


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 11, 2014)

The GPU analizer does not work on http://www.geforce.com/games-applications/pc-games/watch-dogs/gpu-analyzer  I tried chrome, ie and opera.

But I read:
*Recommended System Requirements*

Processor: Intel Core i7-3770 @3.5 GHz or AMD FX-8350 X8 @ 4 GHz
Memory: 8 GB RAM
Graphics: GeForce GTX 560 ti or better

I have:
i7-4700HQ
8GB ram
GTX770M

I think I should be able to play it on high.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 11, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> The GPU analizer does not work on http://www.geforce.com/games-applications/pc-games/watch-dogs/gpu-analyzer  I tried chrome, ie and opera.
> 
> But I read:
> *Recommended System Requirements*
> ...


Does your Laptop use Optimus? If so your not gonna have much luck with this one so far

http://forums.ubi.com/showthread.ph...unches-integrated-graphics-instead-of-GTX870M

And of course the official Ubi line is they don't support Laptops


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 11, 2014)

INSTG8R said:


> Does your Laptop use Optimus? If so your not gonna have much luck with this one so far
> 
> http://forums.ubi.com/showthread.ph...unches-integrated-graphics-instead-of-GTX870M
> 
> And of course the official Ubi line is they don't support Laptops



No Optimus on my laptop.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 11, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> No Optimus on my laptop.


Good because if you read that thread it's totally screwed for Watch_Dogs.You should be fine and get to deal with the mediocre performance we all get until Ubi give us a patch...


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 11, 2014)

INSTG8R said:


> Good because if you read that thread it's totally screwed for Watch_Dogs.You should be fine and get to deal with the mediocre performance we all get until Ubi give us a patch...



Yes I'm waiting for the patch coming out, then I will buy the game.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 11, 2014)

Don't get me wrong I am still enjoying the game alot. I have about 75% completion and am almost finished the Story. I have been "trying" to take my time with it and I have done almost every side mission waiting to see if Ubi come thru but I just ran out of side mission that I want to do(Still have a few Fixer and Convoys) So I am gonna finish the story before Ubi "might" have made it a bit more pleasurable.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 11, 2014)

INSTG8R said:


> Don't get me wrong I am still enjoying the game alot. I have about 75% completion and am almost finished the Story. I have been "trying" to take my time with it and I have done almost every side mission waiting to see if Ubi come thru but I just ran out of side mission that I want to do(Still have a few Fixer and Convoys) So I am gonna finish the story before Ubi "might" have made it a bit more pleasurable.



Almost completed already? LOL  you're a hardcore gamer then! Playing day and night?


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 11, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> Almost completed already? LOL  you're a hardcore gamer then! Playing day and night?


Well to be fair it has been out for 2 weeks and I got my key a couple days early. I really wish Uplay tracked my game time like Steam does. I am curious to how much time I put it in, But I totally avoid the whole"Steam then Uplay" thing with Ubi games to avoid any extra hassle.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 11, 2014)

INSTG8R said:


> Well to be fair it has been out for 2 weeks and I got my key a couple days early. I really wish Uplay tracked my game time like Steam does. I am curious to how much time I put it in, But I totally avoid the whole"Steam then Uplay" thing with Ubi games to avoid any extra hassle.



Yeah thats true, it has been out for 2 weeks now.
On what settings do you play to get the best framerates? I have seen videos on youtube of people changing the settings from walking around(high or ultra) to driving (medium)


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 11, 2014)

Yup been on hold for that patch. Early june eh? Almost half way through june now, so I expect we should see the patch by the end of this week if rumors our true.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 11, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yup been on hold for that patch. Early june eh? Almost half way through june now, so I expect we should see the patch by the end of this week if rumors our true.



I hope so, then I can order the game if the patch solved the issues.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 11, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> Yeah thats true, it has been out for 2 weeks now.
> On what settings do you play to get the best framerates? I have seen videos on youtube of people changing the settings from walking around(high or ultra) to driving (medium)


Everything on High and SMAA 60fps most of time but drops to 30 while driving which is "just" playable. I certainly don't get the "stutter" alot complain about tho.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 11, 2014)

INSTG8R said:


> Everything on High and SMAA 60fps most of time but drops to 30 while driving which is "just" playable. I certainly don't get the "stutter" alot complain about tho.


The stutter is with Textures on Ultra. No matter how much VRAM or RAM or Horse Power you got, it stutters on most systems on Ultra.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 11, 2014)

Maybe ubisoft had a $3000 Titan to test the game.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 11, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> The stutter is with Textures on Ultra. No matter how much VRAM or RAM or Horse Power you got, it stutters on most systems on Ultra.


Yeah I gave up on Ultra pretty quickly. I mean it was only using about 2.7 of my 3GB but the FPS was even more all over the place to be even playable.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 12, 2014)

Can I control everything by my old MS Sidewinder gamepad and keyboard?  I actually almost never use a mouse on my laptop.  I just ordered Watch Dogs today.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 12, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> Can I control everything by my old MS Sidewinder gamepad and keyboard?  I actually almost never use a mouse on my laptop.  I just ordered Watch Dogs today.



I can use the MS XBox 360 gamepad with the game without issue so i would of thought yes you could. And the game allows you to use pad keyboard and mouse which is really nice.

I hope they make more keyboard key configurable though.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 12, 2014)

Yeah I use my standard setup for the TPS Open World genre. M/KB on foot and Gamepad for driving.


----------



## Raovac (Jun 15, 2014)

Needs wheel support for the driving like the good old Mafia 1. And yes I'm still playing that game


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 17, 2014)

Watch Dogs E3 Settings Found! Amazing! Plus Stutter FIX! 

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=390114

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=838538

http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/289v7w/watch_dogs_original_graphical_effects_e3_201213/


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 17, 2014)

It's ok, tried them earlier today. Hate the Bokeh, disabled DOF and it was a lot better.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jun 17, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> Watch Dogs E3 Settings Found! Amazing! Plus Stutter FIX!
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=390114


Tried this mod last night.  Only the "Fix" version worked for me since the other versions had loads of texture flickering with shadows. Driving performance seemed to be a bit smoother and I can verify what he said about headlight shadows not affecting performance to be true. The extra camera positions will be helpful too. 

However the bloom, fog, smoke and civilian density he added are a bit much for me, and I ran into a huge problem when I went to one safehouse where everything suddenly looked WAY too bright. it was almost like bloom and contrast had been cranked several times beyond max. It was like walking in a negative photo world only more bright and glowy. 

So I uninstalled it. I can only label this as a work in progress so far, and the modder, though I've tried politely as possible, doesn't seem receptive to making a headlight/performance/camera only version. I have not checked yet today but last night he said it would be 12 hrs or so until the next build, which was to include many fixes.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeah had to disable DOF as well. Great WIP.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jun 17, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah had to disable DOF as well. Great WIP.


It's not just DoF that's excessive, but that and motion blur are easily disabled in the menu, so a non issue. What killed using the mod for me besides the excessive amounts of bloom, fog, smoke, etc, was the strange glitch at the safehouse I mentioned. It actually made it impossible to see anything.


----------



## Devon68 (Jun 19, 2014)

Ubisoft has revealed the changelog for the first official PC patch that will go live in the coming days.
http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/watch_dogs_first_official_pc_patch_detailed.html


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jun 19, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> Ubisoft has revealed the changelog for the first official PC patch that will go live in the coming days.
> http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/watch_dogs_first_official_pc_patch_detailed.html


Yeah that was already mentioned in this thread.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 13, 2014)

Does any one have stuttering while driving that has the game on an ssd?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 13, 2014)

mastrdrver said:


> Does any one have stuttering while driving that has the game on an ssd?


Me


----------



## AsRock (Jul 14, 2014)

mastrdrver said:


> Does any one have stuttering while driving that has the game on an ssd?



Nope..  Probably a vram issue. Run GPU-Z and check the memory usage,  i would say run TPU's OSD but it sadly don't work with that game .


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 14, 2014)

AsRock said:


> Nope..  Probably a vram issue. Run GPU-Z and check the memory usage,  i would say run TPU's OSD but it sadly don't work with that game .



I don't know. I do know that when i drive i see my hard drive access time go over 1000 ms regularly and that's when the stuttering happens. It's like they stream the textures instead of loading them in to the vram.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 14, 2014)

Maybe it's time to get a SSD ). maybe use a separate hdd for the game see if that helps..


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 18, 2014)

So I just switched from two 5870s to a single R9 290x. Game plays very smooth now. I think the stuttering has to do with video memory size as my 5870s were only 1GB cards.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jul 21, 2014)

TheWorse's Watch Dogs mod is now available in the v1.0 final build, but sadly is yet to be packaged with the configurator the v0.8 build came with. I tried it and cannot stand the constantly shifting Boken Depth of Field, and it refuses to work with the configurator. Thus I reverted back to v0.8 using the configurator to disable DoF. It was quite an ordeal this time just to get it to do that, even after reinstalling the game.

Ubisoft seems to do nothing but sabotage perfectly good games anymore. If they experienced all the grief it causes, maybe they'd care more.


----------



## DayKnight (Aug 7, 2014)

No thread to discuss this game?. 

Played a couple of hours. Playing for more than an hour makes me nauseous. I see no FOV adjustment.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 7, 2014)

Frag Maniac said:


> TheWorse's Watch Dogs mod is now available in the v1.0 final build, but sadly is yet to be packaged with the configurator the v0.8 build came with. I tried it and cannot stand the constantly shifting Boken Depth of Field, and it refuses to work with the configurator. Thus I reverted back to v0.8 using the configurator to disable DoF. It was quite an ordeal this time just to get it to do that, even after reinstalling the game.
> 
> Ubisoft seems to do nothing but sabotage perfectly good games anymore. If they experienced all the grief it causes, maybe they'd care more.



If the screen shot of Theworse mod on steam ( the picture example ) it look hell load worse to me in fact it looks terrible.



DayKnight said:


> No thread to discuss this game?.
> 
> Played a couple of hours. Playing for more than an hour makes me nauseous. I see no FOV adjustment.



Check here
C:\Users\Account Name\Documents\my games\Watch_Dogs\5723e9ff-4576-44a6-85a9-b334cfb94acb

The end folder might be different too..

Files called GamerProfile.xml and there is a fov setting that it looks like maybe that will help ya out.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm rather impressed with the latest patch Ubisoft released.

Anyway, stuttering is pretty much completely gone for me.  On High settings the stuttering is completely gone, on Ultra there is still very minor stuttering, but it is not nearly as bad as it used to be.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 7, 2014)

newtekie1 said:


> I'm rather impressed with the latest patch Ubisoft released.
> 
> Anyway, stuttering is pretty much completely gone for me.  On High settings the stuttering is completely gone, on Ultra there is still very minor stuttering, but it is not nearly as bad as it used to be.



It's never stuttered for me and i see that you have a 4GB card so what is it that's making it happen on your system ?. Maybe if it was on a SSD it would not do it ?, as if a lot of data is requested of a HDD it would make stutters.

If that's true maybe they are putting more data in ram to solve it maybe.


----------



## DayKnight (Aug 7, 2014)

AsRock said:


> Files called GamerProfile.xml and there is a fov setting that it looks like maybe that will help ya out.



Widescreen FOV=0.



I have no problems messing with config files but messing with this game?, I am holding back!.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 7, 2014)

DayKnight said:


> Widescreen FOV=0.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problems messing with config files but messing with this game?, I am holding back!.



So what if it says FOV widescreen..  Try it and see what happens it's not as if it's hard to change it back after lol.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 7, 2014)

AsRock said:


> It's never stuttered for me and i see that you have a 4GB card so what is it that's making it happen on your system ?. Maybe if it was on a SSD it would not do it ?, as if a lot of data is requested of a HDD it would make stutters.
> 
> If that's true maybe they are putting more data in ram to solve it maybe.


RAM usage on my cards is not noticeably changed.  It hovers around 2.2-2.3GB on Ultra.

The weird thing before the update was that I mostly fixed the stuttering by lowering the resolution to 1600x900, going back into the game, then raising it to 1920x1080 again.  I could then play virtually stutter free for the rest of the session.  But if I quit the game and loaded it again I would have to do the resolution "trick" again to get smooth gameplay.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 7, 2014)

OOh it's not that low for me, but maybe others should try that res change see if it helps them.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Now that I think about it, I might be using High textures.  I was switching back and forth between High and Ultra when I first installed the game to see if I could tell the difference(I barely could), and I think I ended up leaving it on High.  I'll have to check when I get home and see.

Edit: I was on High textures.  With Ultra textures my memory usage is about 3100MB.


----------



## DayKnight (Aug 9, 2014)

So this game tried to blend GTA, Far Cry (3) and Batman. Cant judge though. I am not even midway AFAIK.

I am now at the BU*K**. If this doesn't scream Batcave, nothing does!.

Poorly made game though. I hate PC games with no FOV adjustment. Piss poor crap!.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Aug 10, 2014)

DayKnight said:


> So this game tried to blend GTA, *Far Cry (3) and Batman*.
> I am now at the BU*K**. If this doesn't scream Batcave, nothing does!



That's quite an exaggeration really. 

Still having fun with this game. The latest patch plus the -disablepagefilecheck command and editing out mouse smoothing has made it run pretty smoothly for me. I'm running all advanced settings maxed with 4xAA and High textures. The only slight annoyance is I still get a bit of mouse steering lag while driving, but no stutter.

Here's a little vid I just made of a way I came up with to make the end chase of Way Off The Grid pretty easy to do.

*SPOILERS








*


----------



## DayKnight (Aug 11, 2014)

Frag Maniac said:


> That's quite an exaggeration really.



We hack ctOS towers here and in FC3 we have radio towers. That is an exaggeration?. Many things reminded me of Batman Arkham Asylum/City.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 11, 2014)

Yup, games on PC have gotten more console style over the years that's for sure.  It just like the classic boss fight and there is no game what bores me more than a boss fight game.

To me company's just follow another and change is what they are scared of change now as the great compamy's like Bullfrog \ Microprose \ Janes are long gone now as majority of people don't want complex but i get this feeling people are starting to demand it again but it taken a hell long time.

Company's all so go for the graphics and if people realized that their is much more to gaming than just graphics and company's would get of their asses and some time realize if they make a good game ( NWN1 \ DA1 ) that a change was not required and just a continued story for the most part would of made another hit game.


----------



## Frick (Aug 11, 2014)

AsRock said:


> Company's all so go for the graphics and if people realized that their is much more to gaming than just graphics and company's would get of their asses and some time realize if they make a good game ( NWN1 \ DA1 ) that a change was not required and just a continued story for the most part would of made another hit game.



Don't use Bioware as good examples man. Obsidian.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 11, 2014)

Bioware is a great company ever thought they paired up with EA to save what happened to so many others ?.  They just need to get their fingers back out of their asses, UBI Montreal have started to show what they can really do finally with FC2\3 although a shame it has to be a tower every time and would be nice at least to think more out the box about that part of the game and say maybe there is a building you can break in to as another option depending on skill.

Bio got idle and got Obsidian do it which screwed NWN2 up for so long, as some one said Osidian are good at one thing is they put the effort in to it and that's a good story so that said if Bio and Obsidian actually put all their idea's together they come up with a great game but i bet money might be a issue too.

Obsidian is far from a good company And they could of done way better with the story in FO:NV.


----------



## DayKnight (Aug 11, 2014)

Off-T:

Really hope PsychoBreak comes out in October. Not that long to go.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Aug 11, 2014)

DayKnight said:


> We hack ctOS towers here and in FC3 we have radio towers. That is an exaggeration?. Many things reminded me of Batman Arkham Asylum/City.



You entirely missed the point. You made it sound like WD is a blend of FC3 and Batman, merely because a couple of it's elements are vaguely (very vaguely) similar. The part that's really laughable is your equating the bunker to the Bat cave, so I can just imagine what these "many things" are. 

If we're going to go by your analogy we might as well say any games that have hideouts and objects that unlock features on the map are FC3/Batman clones. Games, esp shooter games, vary by their nuances. To ignore the many details that separate them is idiotic, just as is equating items that have similar purposes but are FAR from similar.


----------



## DayKnight (Aug 11, 2014)

Frag Maniac said:


> You entirely missed the point. You made it sound like WD is a blend of FC3 and Batman, merely because a couple of it's elements are vaguely (very vaguely) similar. The part that's really laughable is your equating the bunker to the Bat cave, so I can just imagine what these "many things" are.
> 
> If we're going to go by your analogy we might as well say any games that have hideouts and objects that unlock features on the map are FC3/Batman clones. Games, esp shooter games, vary by their nuances. To ignore the many details that separate them is idiotic, just as is equating items that have similar purposes but are FAR from similar.



Why dont you go and *actually* play the game first. I know you like to spit and yammer most (if not all) of the time, but do go ahead and play the game.

Fast travel, radio towers =FC3. Two major ingredients of this game.

All that 'vaguely/very vaguely similar'.

Next time, I will write or try to write percentages for the "special" person you are.

Edit: My post, My views. How hard was that?. I wrote about the games I have played hence the 3 in brackets. I dont know if it copied/tried to blend something from the 1970's.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Aug 11, 2014)

DayKnight said:


> Why dont you go and *actually* play the game first. I know you like to spit and yammer most (if not all) of the time, but do go ahead and play the game.
> 
> Fast travel, radio towers =FC3. Two major ingredients of this game.
> 
> ...



LOL, I've played through the game at least 3 times now, and this response only further exemplifies what I'm talking about when it comes to your extreme exaggerations. Fast travel and radio towers in and of themselves, somehow make it just like FC3? Never mind that games like Skyrim have fast travel, is IT like WD too? And there are TONS of games that have objects that unlock items on the map. Never mind as well that the ctOS towers involve far more than that.

I've played all 3 o f those games several times through and they aren't as similar as you make them out to be. Hey, here's one for ya. The Focus Boost is called "Meds" and slows down time. Better cry foul, that sounds a lot like a Max Payne clone. They're combining Painkillers and Bullet Time from that game. LOL

Point being, you didn't just mention your views, you cried foul over trivial, vague similarities as if they are rippoffs and deal breakers. As soon as I mention how exaggerated your "views" are (which 2 others seem to have agreed upon via their thanks), you come out with assumptions about my experience with the game and childish, passive aggressive insults, making it all the more obvious your emotions are too out of control to be judging ANY games, or gamers for that matter.

The most ridiculous and offensive part is your implying anyone that doesn't agree with your absurd viewpoints hasn't played the game and is mentally deficient, not to mention bordering on breakage of forum rules. I think you need a "Psycho break" yourself kid, your gaming is leading to distortion of reality.


----------



## DayKnight (Aug 11, 2014)

> LOL, I've played through the game at least 3 times now, and this response only further exemplifies what I'm talking about when it comes to your extreme exaggerations. Fast travel and radio towers in and of themselves, somehow make it just like FC3? Never mind that games like Skyrim have fast travel, is IT like WD too? And there are TONS of games that have objects that unlock items on the map. Never mind as well that the ctOS towers involve far more than that.
> 
> I've played all 3 o f those games several times through and they aren't as similar as you make them out to be. Hey, here's one for ya. The Focus Boost is called "Meds" and slows down time. Better cry foul, that sounds a lot like a Max Payne clone. They're combining Painkillers and Bullet Time from that game. LOL
> 
> ...



Wall of text doesn't make you any smarter. Stop trying. It will hurt less.



> Never mind that games like Skyrim have fast travel, is IT like WD too?



I said WD is like them, not vice versa. Just shows, again, your ignorance ridden arguments.

In the end, I find it funny, how easily GTA was not quoted but FC3 and Batman was. By your "vaguely vaguely similar" bull, GTA should be out of the window too.


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2014)

Tone down the language towards each other guys. Your arguments between one another seem to be a work of futility and are no longer relevant to the discussion. I highly suggest you end your discussion between one another in this thread or further action will be taken.

Thank you.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Aug 22, 2014)

Here's a couple quick vids I just made.

*SPOILERS*

This one is just a crazy stunt way of doing the Ghosts of the Past mission with a quick escape method.










This is a way to do Sometimes You Still Lose easy with no Jam Coms, Blackout or kills in daylight on Realistic.










I made the 2nd one to show people complaining about escapes being too hard that the game if anything is too weak in AI once you get to know it. In fact I played my first run through on Normal with no Jam Coms or Blackout except where you have to via the tutorial for them, and that was using mostly motorcycles to escape ctOS scans and sticking to roads vs exploiting boats.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 23, 2014)

AsRock said:


> Yup, games on PC have gotten more console style over the years that's for sure.  It just like the classic boss fight and there is no game what bores me more than a boss fight game.
> 
> To me company's just follow another and change is what they are scared of change now as the great compamy's like Bullfrog \ Microprose \ Janes are long gone now as majority of people don't want complex but i get this feeling people are starting to demand it again but it taken a hell long time.
> 
> Company's all so go for the graphics and if people realized that their is much more to gaming than just graphics and company's would get of their asses and some time realize if they make a good game ( NWN1 \ DA1 ) that a change was not required and just a continued story for the most part would of made another hit game.



Mostly because most of developers are now lazy fucks who just port console stuff pretty much directly to PC.


----------



## DayKnight (Aug 23, 2014)

RejZoR said:


> Mostly because most of developers are now lazy fucks who just port console stuff pretty much directly to PC.



Isn't that obvious/old news?. Anyone who doesn't think so should brace themselves for the future. This is going to become a norm, if it isn't now!.


----------

